# Gruppensuche DPS angeben



## xxhajoxx (27. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen habe in der sufu nichts dazu gefunden deswegen frag ich mal offen drauf los 

Wenn ich ne gruppe suche und die fragen wieviel dps man hat sollte ich da die dps angeben wenn ich gebufft bin oder die normal. 
Bin noch nicht lange auf 80 und habe auch erst mit diesem char angefangen und auch das meißte bisher alleine gemacht weil ich keine lust hatte als noob oder sonstiges beschimpft zu werden da jeder mal angefangen hat.^^

Für viele mag es eine dumme Frage sein aber ich weiß es halt nich 

danke für antworten


----------



## Gamin (27. Juni 2009)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen habe in der sufu nichts dazu gefunden deswegen frag ich mal offen drauf los
> 
> Wenn ich ne gruppe suche und die fragen wieviel dps man hat sollte ich da die dps angeben wenn ich gebufft bin oder die normal.
> Bin noch nicht lange auf 80 und habe auch erst mit diesem char angefangen und auch das meißte bisher alleine gemacht weil ich keine lust hatte als noob oder sonstiges beschimpft zu werden da jeder mal angefangen hat.^^
> ...



Es gibt keine dummen Fragen!

Das Problem, und vermutlich nicht nur auf meinem Asi-Server so, ist dass wenn du ehrlich bist, also bei mir im B Equip zB. 3.5k DPS angibst (das ist mein 10er Raidbuffed-Wert, unbuffed ist ja eigentlich uninteressant wenn du raidest), wirst du weniger wahrscheinlich mitgenommen - Grund: Es gibt genug Leute (bei uns nunmal die Kids bzw. die aus miesen Gilden mit wenig Content-Progress und keinen 25er Gruppen) die dann ihre 4-5k DPS angeben...dass dann nur 1.8k geschoben werden wird selten geprüft.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle keinen DPS Wert eintragen...dann wirst du nicht oberflächlich wegsortiert. Wenn man dich fragt kannst du dann den UB bzw. B-Wert angeben.
Meine Meinung


----------



## NuK3r (27. Juni 2009)

Wenn du noch keine 80 bist ist finde ich in normalen instanzen die dps zweitrangig (solange du das nötige level dafür hast). 
Später wenn du 80 bist was du warscheinlich damit meintest würde ich sagen beide angaben nicht das die person das in den falschen hals bekommt.

Nicht das du gebuffed angibst und der jenige denkt das du unbuffed meinst und dich dann als "noob" hinstellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann natürlich sein das ich mich da irre aber ich habe zur sicherheit immer angegeben:

gebuffed: xxx
ungebuffed: xxx

Ich kann dir nur raten ab level 70 lieber in instanzen zu gehen habe Nordend auch ohne alles mögliche gemacht ohne gruppe und sowas eben auch wegen dem thema warum du das alleine machen willst, aber am ende als ich dann 80 war hatte ich probleme irgendwas zu machen mit 80 hatte ich keine lust in inis zu gehen die weit unter meinen level waren und für hero inis war ich zu schlecht ... 

MfG


----------



## Snake202 (27. Juni 2009)

Ich hab zwar selber keine Ahnung, weil ich nicht raide, aber ich würde sagen dass die gebuffte DPS genannt werden sollte. Schließlich sind das auch die DPS die du dann im Raid fährst, du hast ne größere Warscheinlichkeit mitgenommen zu werden und sollten sich die Leute dann doch beschweren, kannste ja sagen dass du die genannten DPS ja fährst, vorausgesetzt natürlich du fährst dann nicht deutlich weniger.


----------



## Schachi33 (27. Juni 2009)

... 
einfach deine dps + unbufft oder bufft

also so schwer is das ja jetzt auch nicht oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gustav Gans (27. Juni 2009)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> Für viele mag es eine dumme Frage sein aber ich weiß es halt nich



Hallo, erst mal dazu, es gibt nur dumme Antworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

du musst dir überlegen, wenn du ehrlich bist kommst du evtl nicht mit. Bist du unehrlich und wirst eingeladen fällt der Schwindel recht schnell auf. Ich denke es kommt uf die Ini an in die du mitmöchtest. Komplett grün ausgestattet und dann hero, wirst du nicht viel Spass haben. 
Es ist leider eine nsitte geworden immer nach den DPS zu fragen, schreib einfach du machst recht gut Schaden bist aber noch nicht lange 80 und hast nur x grünes an. 
Du hast dann entweder Glück und du kannst mit oder die Gruppe würde dich sowieso nach wenigen Minuten wieder rausschmeißen wenn dein DPS nicht reicht.

Es sit zwar einerseits eine Unsitte nach dem DPS zu fragen, leider hat jedoch auch kaum noch einer Hemmungen mit grünem Zeug in Heros reinzugehen. Als ich noch gespielt habe, habe ich erstmal versucht in normale Inis Ausstattung zu bekommen, jedoch war das als cih aufhörte schon fast unmöglich da Blizz ja den Ruf runtersetzte und so jeder meinte er könnte jetzt Hero gehen.

Am besten versuchst du Gleichgesinnte zu finden: Frischer 80er sucht Gruppe für xxx. 

Viel Glück und Spass
Gustav


----------



## Estren (27. Juni 2009)

Das ganze DPS gehabe nützt doch sowieso nix.
Es kommt darauf an ob man Teamspieler ist und seine Klasse beherrscht.
Schön, da ist einer mit 5k DPS. Ist der Tank mal tot kommt direkt "omfg wtf noobs lol ich bin wegg" und dann wars das!
Ich mach mit ach und krach ungebufft 3k. Und das reicht mir vollkommen. Ich geh mit meiner Gilde Ulduar, wir verstehen uns alle Prima und ach ein paar anläufen liegen die Bosse...


----------



## xxhajoxx (27. Juni 2009)

NuK3r schrieb:


> Wenn du noch keine 80 bist ist finde ich in normalen instanzen die dps zweitrangig (solange du das nötige level dafür hast).
> Später wenn du 80 bist was du warscheinlich damit meintest würde ich sagen beide angaben nicht das die person das in den falschen hals bekommt.
> 
> Nicht das du gebuffed angibst und der jenige denkt das du unbuffed meinst und dich dann als "noob" hinstellt
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 iwie sprichst du mir aus der seele ^^ ich bin jetzt seit einer woche auf 80 worüber ich sehr stolz bin auch wenn noch nich so gut equipt ^^ aber iwie hab ich auch immer instanzen abgelehnt wenn mich mal jemand gefragt hat da ich immer denke ich hab nich soviel zeit und so. Irgendwie ist es bei mir aber gerade das problem ich will schon inis machen aber zu selten find ich ne gruppe und auch schon gehört das ich mich für die leichten hc inis melden soll (allerdings finde ich meine dps mit ca. 1.8dps buffed bin hunter ) zu low für sowas deswegen zieh ich dann lieber alleine los und mach daily quest in eiskrone. Aber dadurch werde ich ja auch nicht stärker bzw besser equipt. 
Wo meine nächste Frage is. Was sind eigentlich die "leichten" HC inis ?


----------



## RaRHunter (27. Juni 2009)

Also dies mit dem DPS ist meiner Ansicht total niveaulos. Jeder soll eine Chance haben zu zeigen das er spielen kann und man wird sehen ob er seine Klasse spielen kann und verstanden hat oder nicht (und auch Equip berücksichtigen) Jeder soll die Chance haben dafür ist es ein Spiel und auch wenn er nicht das beste Equip hat. Was soll ich denn in Naxx oder Ulduar noch mich runtreiben wenn ich das beste Equip hab zb? Aber Equip und Dps ist nich alles am Ende. Zusammenspielen können und seine Klasse beherrschen ist wohl die Grundlage aber dies ist in WoW leider untergegangen. Ich würd mich auf solch ein Niveau nicht herab lassen und lieber auf solche Leute verzichten die mir von anfang so eine Frage stellen. Weiß ich denn wieviel DPS er hat am Ende und ob er spielen kann und alles versteht? Der größte Teil der sowas davon abhängig macht hat irgendwas inGame nicht verstanden. Wer jetzt immer noch damit kommt mit DPS ...blablabla hat es wirklich nicht verstanden.
Als Bsp. Man kann mit T3 oder T4 locker BT oder Sunwell clearen auch damals vor dem Patchnerv wenn die Gruppe bzw.jeder weiß, versteht was zu tun ist!


----------



## Tikume (28. Juni 2009)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> Wo meine nächste Frage is. Was sind eigentlich die "leichten" HC inis ?


z.B. Burg Utgarde, Nexus, Violette Festung


----------



## Enyrion (28. Juni 2009)

RaRHunter schrieb:


> Als Bsp. Man kann mit T3 oder T4 locker BT oder Sunwell clearen auch damals vor dem Patchnerv wenn die Gruppe bzw.jeder weiß, versteht was zu tun ist!


Also erstmal Respekt aber mit T3 Sunwell... naja soll jeder selbst beurteilen
und jetzt dazu dass viele meinen es sei egal wie viel dps jemand in einer hero ini fährt. Wenn dds entsprechend ihrem equip und klasse eine vernünftigen dmg fahren ist es außer für erfolgruns vollkommen in ordnung aber ich seh in letzter zeit manchmal dd die 50% 80er epix tragen und 1000dps und weniger fahren (heute hunter mit 750dps in nexus hero!!! inkl. pet dmg) und sowas ist echt schlimm. Also dieses 3.5k+ dps fürs heros ist müll aber bisschen was sollte schon rumkommen.


----------



## Komicus (28. Juni 2009)

Also DPS abfragen sind vielleicht in naxx 10ner sinnvoll weil du als grad 80ger nicht die ausrüstung hast um da endsprechend dps zu fahren aber sonst is das eigendlich egal. jeder fängt ja mal an mit low dps in die instanzen zu gehn um sich besser auszurüsten um mehr schaden zu machen.leider sehn die meisten das nicht so, die haben schon mit lvl 1 über 3k dps -.-


----------



## Ferethor (28. Juni 2009)

DPS ist überbewertet. Wie schon viele gesagt haben, kommt es darauf an, wie das Zusammenspiel ist.


----------



## Nephaston (28. Juni 2009)

Ich sag bei sowas immer "Hab grad nix aktuelles aber es sollte reichen"

wurde bis jetzt immer mitgenommen


----------



## Burningstar2d (28. Juni 2009)

Ich persönlich gehe sofort aus einer gruppe sobald das gefrage nach dps losgeht.

Es ist in meinen augen unsinnig. Ich spiele einen Hexer und wenn man meine dps wissen will nenne ich grundsätzlich meine unbuffed werte dazu. Beim normalen Farmen Komme ich auf 1,5k bis 1,9.Meine raid dps ist jedesmal unterschiedlich weil die gruppen zusammenstellung jedesmal anders ist und somit ja auch die buffs, daher ist es blödsinn wenn man da irgendwelche merkwürdigen werte angibt. Es stimmt schon das wenn man seine klasse spielen kann und weiß was man machen muß dann ist die dps nur zweitrangig. Es zählt wie man mit allen anderen zusammenarbeitet.


----------



## Sascha_BO (28. Juni 2009)

Machs wie ich und sag einfach "Keine Ahnung, aber ich kann dir sagen wie lang mein Schwanz ist".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das dumme ist, ich hab echt null ahnung wo man das ablesen kann. Damit sind wohl kaum die Grund- DPS der Waffe gemeint, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unfassbar (28. Juni 2009)

RaRHunter schrieb:


> Als Bsp. Man kann mit T3 oder T4 locker BT oder Sunwell clearen auch damals vor dem Patchnerv wenn die Gruppe bzw.jeder weiß, versteht was zu tun ist!



Da schreibt jemand der Sunwell auf jeden Fall vor dem letzten Patch in BC nicht gesehn hat.
T3 - Nö
T4 - Nö
T5 - Nö (eventuell Kalegcos aber bei Brutallus is Ende!)
T6 - Ja

Naja die DPS Frage find ich selbst auch Schwachsinn, einfach das Equip anschauen lassen und dann dazu sagen das du noch nicht lange 80 bist. Viele werdens dann einfach mal probieren und wenn Du gut spielst landest Du auch schnell auf ein paar Freundeslisten, da es (zumindest bei uns) wenig Spieler gibt die noch in Hero's gehn oder 10er Raids außerhalb von ulduar veranstalten.

Nein damit ist nicht die DPS der Waffe gemeint sondern die DPS Werte Deiner Talente + Ausrüstung + Buffs - Fähigkeit Deinen Char zu spielen.


----------



## Tikume (28. Juni 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Das dumme ist, ich hab echt null ahnung wo man das ablesen kann. damit sind wohl kaum die Grund- DPS der Waffe gemeint, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein dazu brauchst Du Addons wie Recount.
Es ist auch immer relativ da sich die DPS nach Situation (Buffs, AE, Singletarget) eben unterscheiden.
Am Ende faked sich jeder die Statistik wie er sie haben will.


----------



## refra (28. Juni 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Machs wie ich und sag einfach "Keine Ahnung, aber ich kann dir sagen wie lang mein Schwanz ist".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Lade dir das Addon Recount runter mit dem Befehl "/recount show" gibts dann eine Tabelle schaltest mit den Pfeilen auf DPS rum machst 5min dmg an einer Puppe und schon stehts da.


----------



## Unfassbar (28. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nein dazu brauchst Du Addons wie Recount.



Nich unbedingt, ein Spreadsheet reicht um Dir zu sagen wieviel DPS theoretisch möglich sind und Du kannst auch das combatlog mitschneiden und dieses dann später auswerten.


----------



## Sascha_BO (28. Juni 2009)

Aso... das was manch ein Idiot ungefragt nach jeder Mobgruppe durch den G-Chat jagd nur um den anderen zu zeigen, wie grandios gut er doch ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Muß ich mir mal besorgen, dann weiß ich zumindest wie lang meiner im WoW-Universum wirklich ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  auch wenns mir relativ am A.... vorbei geht.


----------



## fabdiem (28. Juni 2009)

wie viele sich hier ja immer wieder holen: einfach dein dps angeben wenn du gebufft bist

gehtst du ne 5er hero, deine dps angeben die du da mal gefahren bist
gehst du 10er naxx oda gibst halt die dps an die du da mal gefahren bist
usw. ...

sobald du naxx 10er eq hast, brauchste allerdings net mehr dps angeben
sagst einfach ful naxx 10er und dich nimmt jeder mit
denn wer naxx10er ful hat, fährt gute dps und versteht auch was von boss taktiken ...


----------



## Azsráh (28. Juni 2009)

In erster Linie ist wie sascha_bo schon gemeint hat DPS nix weiter als ein ingame schwanzvergleich und und ein selbstwert push up für minderbemittelte kiddies 
und da ab naxx10er, ach was sag ich, schon bei item lvl 187 das equip für hero innies (ausgenommen die achievment runs) sowieso ausreichend und somit 
sind diskusionen o.Ä wegen bissal mehr oder weniger dps totaler rotz.

Edit meint: ach was solls^^


----------



## boonfish (28. Juni 2009)

du schreibst einfach entweder:
selfbuffed: x,x kdps 
oder
unbuffed: x,x kdps 

Ich als Hexer schreib immer selfbuffed wegen teufelsrüsi und feuerstein...

wie du deine dps rausbekommst weißt du denk ich mal (und wenn man es als Anfänger nicht weiß ist das auch keine Schande).


----------



## Turican (28. Juni 2009)

Wer nach dps fragt hat keine Ahnung vom Spiel,solche Kinder sollte man gleich ignorieren.


----------



## chílin (28. Juni 2009)

hmm ja zu gut kenne ich das von frostwolf das die immmer fragen 



aber wenn wir gerade ma bei den thema sind .. ich spiele einen schurken der jetzt leve 60 ist und habe ein dps von 300 ..



ich finde das ist sehr wenig oder was meint ihr ? 



habe komplett auf kampf geskillt


----------



## xxhajoxx (28. Juni 2009)

Also ich hab gerade den Erfolg [Für die Horde] gemacht wo man halt die Bosse töten soll.. 
war das jetzt hc ähnlich? weil da hatte ich ne dps von 1.8k buffed. Ist das gut oder schlecht? ich mein ich les immer nur von 3k dps + und so da wird mir schlecht bei und ich denke das erreich ich niemals
Bin ja auch jetzt nicht dauer on wie andere spiel meine 2-3 std am tag am wochenende auch mal länger.


----------



## LordKlobb (28. Juni 2009)

mh ich hab seit 2 jahrn tank gespielt, ab un an ma dd getested doch erst jetz mit dualspec oder so spiel ich wieder gerne DD, mich nervt der DPs abfrage trend. bin immer ehrlich und sage das ich kein recount besitz aber dennoch recht guten schaden fahr. also emalon 10 letztens 2,8 k dps laut recount von nem kollegen. aber ich hatte mehr DMG am boss insgesamt.

also eig is der DPS wahn 2.rangig.

Klar gute leute versuchen jetz keine bremsen einzuladen, dabei wird leider auch oft vergessn dass auch richtig gut equippte spieler die leistung des raids bremsen können ,wenn sie nich spielen können.


erinner mich gerne an alte kara zeiten.hatte damals grade so mein halbes T4, vorm schach musste ein DD weg, naja laden wir en neuen. Ja es wurde ein Shadow eingeladen. keine frage DMG fuhr er ohne das man angst haben musste er würde oom gehn.

      Wie denn auch, ich pulle Prinz ,tanke an.Nach einigen Seknunden seh ich aufm Omen das mein hart erkämpfter abstand zum Raid bei der Bedrohung rapide sinkt. In sekunden.
 JA der Shadow war gut equipped, aber machte in seinem 10sekunden andauernde " ich zeig jetz ma wie groß mein teil is un nuke den Prinz alleine um" rausch den Raid Nieder. Wipe. schuld? der shadow??? im leben nich...ic h war natürlich schuld :/ aber so ist das, nach 3 trys ging der shadow, ein zum teil BLau equippter hexer stoß zu uns und der pirnz lag

 DPS? nette auswahlhilfe und stütze aber VÖLLIG überbewertet.



meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Onkel Eddi ( tante Edit kann grad nicht) meint :

Das mim schwanzvergleich hab ich grad oben noch gelesen, stimm voll zu, werd mir auch keinen Recount o.ä runterladen. wäre froh man würde den Dreck ma boykottierne, server übergreifend.Gab`s früher nich ;-)


----------



## Dietrich (28. Juni 2009)

fabdiem schrieb:


> sobald du naxx 10er eq hast, brauchste allerdings net mehr dps angeben
> sagst einfach ful naxx 10er und dich nimmt jeder mit
> denn wer naxx10er ful hat, fährt gute dps und versteht auch was von boss taktiken ...



Meine Erfahrungen:
Ich bin Shadow/Diszi Priester
Ich war pre Naxx komplett Lila. Alles aus Heroics + crafting Equipment. Das ist in meinen Augen eine Ausstattung, die über den Anforderrungen für Naxx liegt.
Dann sollte es richtung Naxx gehen. Im Chat findet man dann Meldungen wie: "Suchen noch alles für Naxx."
Darauf meldete ich mich (ehrlich/dumm wie ich bin) dann mit: "Shadow/Diszi komp. Heroic Lila. Viel Zeit."
Antwort des RL: "Was will nen Diszi den als Heiler? Als Shadow könntest du mit. Hast du schon mal bei Raze getankt?"
Ich: "Aktuell nicht. Kenne Naxx aber noch aus 60er Zeiten (Bis auf Kel clear!)"
RL: "Ne danke!"

Das ging ein paar ID so. 

Jetzt schreib ich nur noch: "Heiler/Shadow mit Naxx Erfahrung."
Und werde eigentlich immer geladen.

War zwar dumm, das im Chat dann angezeigt wurde, das ich das entsprechende Archivment bekommen habe. 
Aber dann nutzt man schnell die Ausrede, das es ein Twink ist.


Auf der anderen Seite, kann ich die Frage nach den DPS verstehen. Wer hat den Lust 5Std+ in Naxx zu verbringen?!
Ich hab Leute mit Ulduar Equip gesehen, die haben gerade mal die 2k dps geschafft! In Naxx!

Mfg


----------



## Nexus.X (28. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nein dazu brauchst Du Addons wie Recount.
> Es ist auch immer relativ da sich die DPS nach Situation (Buffs, AE, Singletarget) eben unterscheiden.
> Am Ende faked sich jeder die Statistik wie er sie haben will.


Zum faken. War letztens Naxx25er mit ner Randomgruppe, Raidleiter hat wahllos Leute eingeladen ... Als wir voll waren kam die Umfrage "So Leuts, wie viel Dps fahrt ihr?"
Horst: 2500
Hans: 2300
Herbert: 2600
...
...
...
Clown des Raids: 22000

Raidleiter: Der Witz war gut, jetzt sag sonst kick ... 
Clown: Wirklich, 22000 ... 
*postet ein seltsames recount* 
Clown: War letzten irgendwo im Sturmgipfel nördlich in so ner Instanz mit ganz vielen Zwergen da hab ich so viel gemacht.
*Massen-Lach-Flash im Teamspeak*
*Player left*

Weiß nicht ob er abgehaun oder gekickt worden ist, aber es war amüsant  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



fabdiem schrieb:


> sagst einfach ful naxx 10er und dich nimmt jeder mit
> denn wer naxx10er ful hat, fährt gute dps und versteht auch was von boss taktiken ...


Pass auf, es gibt Leute die glauben sowas wirklich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



chílin schrieb:


> hmm ja zu gut kenne ich das von frostwolf das die immmer fragen
> aber wenn wir gerade ma bei den thema sind .. ich spiele einen schurken der jetzt leve 60 ist und habe ein dps von 300 ..
> ich finde das ist sehr wenig oder was meint ihr ?
> habe komplett auf kampf geskillt


Es ist unsinnig Werte unter dem Maximal level zu werten, da die so ziemlich alle Klasse auf das Maximallevel angepasst werden und erst da ihr größtes Schadenspotential haben, alles was drinter liegt variiert in den Levelbereichen bei jeder Klasse unterschiedlich.
Davon abgesehn machst du von 58-60 und 68-70 einen enormen Sprung da du dein Equip entsprechend der Erweiterungen anpasst und die Verbesserungen da grade bei leveln enorm sind, dasist als würdest von Grünem Gear auf T6 umsteigen sobald du 70 wirst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Nex  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Topicantwort vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Als Antwort auf Dps-Fragen sage ich als frischer 80er immer den Raidbuffedwert und sobald ich einen akzeptablen Unbuffed-Wert habe dann eben den (mit kleiner Erhöhung) da ich grundsätzlich vom 0-Punkt ausgehe was den Support angeht. Ist aber ein Tick von mir, kannst auch immer den Buffed-Wert angeben, kann dir nur zugute kommen eigentlich.

PPS: @Über mir ...
Leider hat die Dauer weniger mit den Dps als mit der Spielweise des Raids zu tun. Hatte viel zu oft Gruppen mit den "20sek-5k-Dps-Helden" die auf einmal im Dreck lagen aber maulten wie schlecht doch alle sind. 
Das sind mir konstante 2,5k Dps und Movementfähig Leute 100x lieber. Wo es dann auch dank wegfallendem Wipen und Reinlaufen schneller ging.


----------



## Nexus.X (28. Juni 2009)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> Also ich hab gerade den Erfolg [Für die Horde] gemacht wo man halt die Bosse töten soll..
> war das jetzt hc ähnlich? weil da hatte ich ne dps von 1.8k buffed. Ist das gut oder schlecht? ich mein ich les immer nur von 3k dps + und so da wird mir schlecht bei und ich denke das erreich ich niemals
> Bin ja auch jetzt nicht dauer on wie andere spiel meine 2-3 std am tag am wochenende auch mal länger.


Denke eher weniger das der Wert brauchbar ist, kommt drauf an ob du ruhig stehn bleiben konntest, permanent laufen musstest, ob der Raid seinen Support nutzte im Eifer des Gefechts, etc .........
Aber selbst wenns nur 1,8 wären ... für Heros und Naxx/Obsi 10er reichts locker, danach steigt das mit werdendem Equip von allein etwas an.

MfG Nex  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dietrich (28. Juni 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> PPS: @Über mir ...
> Leider hat die Dauer weniger mit den Dps als mit der Spielweise des Raids zu tun. Hatte viel zu oft Gruppen mit den "20sek-5k-Dps-Helden" die auf einmal im Dreck lagen aber maulten wie schlecht doch alle sind.
> Das sind mir konstante 2,5k Dps und Movementfähig Leute 100x lieber. Wo es dann auch dank wegfallendem Wipen und Reinlaufen schneller ging.



Ok, das sehe ich eigentlich auch so. Aber hab erstmal Leute die 2,5k dps fahren. Ich war schon mit Leuten in Naxx da haben es 2-3 DDler nicht über 1,6k dps geschafft.
Wenn da die anderen DDler nicht deutlich mehr als 2k dps fahren, machts doch die Sache unnötig schwer. 
Für viele ist es doch heute eine Selbstverständlichkeit gerade Lvl 80 geworden und dann sofort Naxx. Ist ja eine leichte Raid Ini!
Wieso kann man nicht erwarten, das die Leute auf Lvl 80 erstmal 2-3 Wochen Heroics farmen? 
Aber dann wird wieder gemeckert, das man doch kein Progamer sei und wieso man ihm keine lila Epixxs gönnen würde!

MfG


----------



## Ant1gen (28. Juni 2009)

Unfassbar schrieb:


> Nich unbedingt, ein Spreadsheet reicht um Dir zu sagen wieviel DPS theoretisch möglich sind und Du kannst auch das combatlog mitschneiden und dieses dann später auswerten.



Wie lange soll der es dann auswerten? 3 Stunden Rechnen oder 30 Sek für Download+Instal...

hmm jeder der es will bzw braucht...

egal... in hc's sind die dps egal

und ich hab schon t7,5 mit 1.7k dps im Raid gesehen.. da denkt man sich WTF..EBAY

SKILL/Charbeherschung/Erfahrung>Equipt...!!! Es war so und wird immer so sein! Klar, mann kann keine 3k dps fahren wenn man AH ausgerüstet ist aber 2k werden drinne sein...

Niemand ist perfeckt und weiß alles/kann alles... wenn du dir so was wie Noob etc ersparen willst, dann lies Guides, gibt's PERFECKTE hier auf Buffed, wenn du weiß wie es geht dann wirst du auch mitgenommen!!


----------



## Ant1gen (28. Juni 2009)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Ok, das sehe ich eigentlich auch so. Aber hab erstmal Leute die 2,5k dps fahren. Ich war schon mit Leuten in Naxx da haben es 2-3 DDler nicht über 1,6k dps geschafft.
> Wenn da die anderen DDler nicht deutlich mehr als 2k dps fahren, machts doch die Sache unnötig schwer.
> Für viele ist es doch heute eine Selbstverständlichkeit gerade Lvl 80 geworden und dann sofort Naxx. Ist ja eine leichte Raid Ini!
> Wieso kann man nicht erwarten, das die Leute auf Lvl 80 erstmal 2-3 Wochen Heroics farmen?
> ...



Das kenn ich auch,leider, top5 dd's 4k dps, wenn ich aber so was sehe das einer in Naxx 25. unter den Tank mit 1.3k dps als Mage oder Eule liegt dann frag ich mich WTF... aber egal, bei loot verteilung wird es leider nicht berücksichtig, besonders wenn es mit einer Gilde in naxx geht, "ach der braucht es ist ein guter Kumpel/Gildie"oder "der ist nur deswegen mit gekommen"... das man sich in's Zeug legt, Gold ausgibt für Flaks/Bufffood/Tränke um die 1.3k dps movmentkrüpel mit zuziehen, so was muss man sich nicht antun....

1.Guide lesen
2.MUND AUFMACHEN UND SAGEN "ICH WAR HIER NOCH NICHT!"
3.Equipt farmen!

mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen....!


----------



## Enrico300 (28. Juni 2009)

Jetzt stellt euch doch mal vor es würde kein scheiß Damagemeter geben, wie schön wäre es doch in der WoW Welt^^.
Ich finde diese Art von Addons setzen teilweise die Spieler unter druck, auch wenn man sich nicht unter Druck setzen lassen will, es passiert einfach.
Dieses Oberflächliche gerede von wegen solche Adoons wären nur zur selbst Kontrolle, ist totaler Unsinn.
Ich habe Leute gehabt die weil sie so wenig Dmg gemacht haben keine Lust mehr auf ihren Char hatten oder Eiskalt aus der Gruppe geworfen wurden und ich denke mir einfach nur, was soll der scheiß, das ist verdammt nochmal nur ein Spiel und es soll Spaß machen.
Also nen Tip von mir, siehe es lockerer du findest schon eine nette Gruppe und mit richtiger Kommunikation und Zusammenspiel schafft man jeder Instanz!!

liebe grüsse!!

Ach ja vergessen^^ die Dps ist bei vielen Bossen unterschiedlich, es kommt auf den Support an und auf den Bosskampf!


----------



## Tijara-RvD (28. Juni 2009)

achja.... *schwelg*

ich kann mich noch an die guten alten Zeiten erinnern..
als ich damals an der SM-Discothek "Sklavenunterkünfte-Heroic" noch Geschäftsführerin war und meine Bodyschlangen an der Tür jeden kritsch beäugten.. 

"Sorry, nur VIPs hier.. komm wieder, wenn Du Dir einen Namen gemacht hast"

achja, war dass ein häufig zu hörener, aber schöner Satz.. in meinem Club wurden die Angestellten halt ungerne von irgendwelchen Newbies gedemütigt.. Da wurde gleich die Spreu vom Weizen getrennt...




Oder wie oft habe ich Illi gesagt; "Dein Tempel verkommt zum Vorpupertären Kleinstadt-Zappelschuppen.. Die hälfte der Leute, bei Dir sind grüner hinter den Ohren als der Schleim in den Abwasserkanälen.." 
Aber nein, er wollte ja nicht hören... 
>Ich habe mich zum -offenen Club- gemacht, fördert dass Geschäft< quasselte er.. 

Murlocschiss... Klar war es nervend, erst hier und da hinzugehen, um in den VIP-Club zu kommen, aber bei Brams Bart.....

Es ist -heute- einfach nur noch zum heulen, was so rumläuft....




Neulich im Handelschannel:
"Suche Gruppe für Halle der Blitze Heroic. bin Mage-DD mit 700! DPS"

Wer will irgendwem verübeln könen, dass die Leute alle nur noch lachend auf dem Boden liegen bei -solchen- Aussagen?



Was ich mir zu Weihnachten wünsche?
-Back to the Roots
-Mindestens Ruf Respektvoll für Heros
-Rückkehr zu den Zugangsvorraussetzungen für die Endcontenten-Raid-Inis !!



Es ist doch ganz einfach, warum die Leute nach DPS fragen..
Weil leider 80% der derzeitigen "Spieler" --nicht-- spielen können!!

Wenn ich sehe, dass eine hexe mit Lv 75 mich fragt, was ein gesundheitsbrunnen ist UND dieses ERNST meint.. oder ein 80er Druide mich ERNSThaft fragt, wo die Zangamarschen sind.. dann sind solche Leute umgehend auf meiner Ignore-liste.

Es geht nicht darum, wielange Du Lv80 bist, sondern ob Du Deine klasse beherrscht und auch das Spiel kennst und items gesammelt hast.

Leute, die mit grünen Equip Heros wollen oder noch schlimer, mit grün-blau sich durch 25er ziehen lassen wollen, gehören gebannt... 

Was die DPS angeht, entweder Recount.. oder jemanden fragen, der eines hat..
Außerdem ist zu beachten.. 5er-DPS / 5er-HeroDPS / 10er/25er.. das sind alles unterschiedliche Werte.



gruß


----------



## BrdDaSram (28. Juni 2009)

Pfeif einfach auf die DPS, wichtig ist das du deine Klasse zocken kannst (:


----------



## Hopplahopp (28. Juni 2009)

> Weil leider 80% der derzeitigen "Spieler" --nicht-- spielen können!!



oO...wo hast du denn diesen Wert her, gibts dafür jetzt auch schon ein recount ??? Und lass mich raten, du bist bei den 20% dabei, oder ?^^

Ne, im ernst, ich schliess mich mal meinen Vorrednern dahingehend an, dass dps-checks in manchen Situationen schon geeignet sind, zumindest oberflächlich die Spieler einschätzen zu können, und die Chance, den Raid durchzuziehen, ohne dass man aufgrund von DPS- Mangel kicken oder abbrechen muss. Übertriebene Anforderungen, wie sie manche stellen, sind eher ein Zeichen für mangelnde Kenntnis des Contents und/oder einfach nur Bequemlichkeit, ich werf da einfach mal die 3,5k dps minimum für Naxx 10er in den Raum (die hier auch grad in anderen threads diskutiert werden). Das ist lächerlich und unproduktiv, weil es neue Spieler abschreckt und schlicht und einfach nicht notwendig ist, wobei ich das extreme Beispiel glücklicherweise selber noch nie erlebt habe.

Fazit: DPS-Check macht Sinn, um grundsätzlich ein zumindest minimales dps-niveau einzuhalten, reicht aber bei weitem nicht aus, einem DD Spielerqualitäten beizumessen bzw. abzusprechen. Andere wichtige Faktoren, wie zB Supporter- und Movementqualitäten werden dabei völlig ignoriert, und Spieler, die nicht auch auf solche Fähigkeiten achten, haben das Spiel leider überhaupt nicht verstanden. 

In diesem Sinne mfG


----------



## Nicolanda (28. Juni 2009)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen habe in der sufu nichts dazu gefunden deswegen frag ich mal offen drauf los
> 
> Wenn ich ne gruppe suche und die fragen wieviel dps man hat sollte ich da die dps angeben wenn ich gebufft bin oder die normal.
> Bin noch nicht lange auf 80 und habe auch erst mit diesem char angefangen und auch das meißte bisher alleine gemacht weil ich keine lust hatte als noob oder sonstiges beschimpft zu werden da jeder mal angefangen hat.^^
> ...



wenn mir einer kommt mit DPS in ner hero dann scheis ich auf die grp und lass mich erst gar nicht inven. Weil diese dps abfrage nervt. DPS ist nicht ALLLES! M an muss auch seine Klasse spielen können. Wollte mal mit mein pala in grp dann wieviel DPS? Ich so Mehr als du! Erster im dmg sowieso!^^ Blöde Frage blöde Antwort


----------



## Ayi (28. Juni 2009)

Also, wenn ich für ne Hero Leute suche, gebe ich nie DPS an, einfach weil es überflüssig ist, Heros geht man schließlich UM sich zu equippen. Blaues Equip reicht und selbst wenn es nur 1,5 DPS werden als DD, passt es noch. Und raiden geh ich eh nur gildenintern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ja, ich geh manchmal noch Heros, auch wenn ich es equiptechnisch nicht mehr nötig habe. Einfach weil es mir Spaß macht, oder weil man für ne Daily noch bisschen Gold bekommt.

Allerdings erwarte ich, dass die Leute mehr DPS fahren als mein Deffwarri. Ist das nicht der Fall, kick ich sie dann schon mal, Kacknoobs ziehen wollte ich dann auch nicht und so ernst sollte man ne Hero schon nehmen, sich zumindest bisschen vorher zu equippen. Auch als Frisch 80ger sollte es möglich sein, meinen Deffwarri im Damage zu schlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn nicht, learn to play. (Ausnahme der Regel ist natürlich, wenn man als Healer dabei ist)

Fazit: DPS sind nicht alles, es kommt auch immer drauf an, welche Aufgabe man im Raid (bzw Instanzgruppe) hat (Supporter gibts ja schließlich auch noch) und vor allem, ob man seinen Char beherrscht. Movementkrüppel können soviel DPS fahren wie sie wollen, aber es bringt keinen weiter, wenn sie nicht in der Lage sind, Taktiken zu verstehen, die mehr verlangen als stupide in der Gegend rumzustehen und DPS zu fahren. Allerdings sollten die DPS dafür angemessen sein, was man vorhat. Die 1,5 DPS, die für ne Hero noch reichen, werden dies in Ulduar (egal ob 10 oder 25) nicht tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tanks und Healer haben da natürlich andere Werte als DPS, die für Ulduar stimmen müssten.


----------



## Agyros (28. Juni 2009)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen habe in der sufu nichts dazu gefunden deswegen frag ich mal offen drauf los
> 
> Wenn ich ne gruppe suche und die fragen wieviel dps man hat sollte ich da die dps angeben wenn ich gebufft bin oder die normal.
> Bin noch nicht lange auf 80 und habe auch erst mit diesem char angefangen und auch das meißte bisher alleine gemacht weil ich keine lust hatte als noob oder sonstiges beschimpft zu werden da jeder mal angefangen hat.^^
> ...



Angabe weg lassen, und solche dummen anfragen ignorieren bzw ordentlich kontern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Persönliche DPS sind meiner Meinung nach total überbewertet und schwanken so extrem je nach Situation, das man da eh nichts verbindliches angeben kann. 
Nur DPS bringen niemandem was ...



> Es ist doch ganz einfach, warum die Leute nach DPS fragen..
> Weil leider 80% der derzeitigen "Spieler" --nicht-- spielen können!!



DPS != spielen können ... 
Da gehört viel mehr zu.


----------



## Tijara-RvD (28. Juni 2009)

Hopplahopp schrieb:


> oO...wo hast du denn diesen Wert her, gibts dafür jetzt auch schon ein recount ??? Und lass mich raten, du bist bei den 20% dabei, oder ?^^




Nein, in meinem Schattenzeug mache ich z.B. erst um 2,3k 25erRaidbuff..
Aber damit gehe ich auch -nicht- dann als DD nach Emalon-25 oder Ulduar-25.
Und dass, obwohl ich ein entsprechend Naxx+ulduar-25er Mischequip habe..
-weil ich derzeit einfach den Shadow noch nicht -spielen- kann, mit der richtigen Rotation.


Aber schau doch mal in den LFG oder Handel, hast Du da mal mehr als 2 Minuten, wo sich nicht einer -ziehen- lassen will?

Die Spieler von heute, brauchen dank Blizzards Patcherei keinen Skill mehr, weil sie überall hingelassen werden.

Ich stimme Dir ZU, dass 3,5k in Naxx10 schwachsin sind... aber in Ulduar25 z.B. brauchste Dich unter ca2,8 nichtmal am Eingang blicken lassen (ok.. Freeloot erster Boss schließe ich mal aus).



Und von mir aus nenne mich arrogant, aber als Ich 80 geworden bin, bin ich nicht gleich in die heros gerannt, sondern habe nir noch weiter über die normalen Basis-equip gesammelt.
Mein erster Hero-run war die Hölle, da ich echt Panik hatte, dass die Leute mir wegsterben..
Ich hab Blut und Wasser geschwitzt, weil die Gruppe sich kannte.. und sie, trotz meiner Aussage, es ist mein "erster" Herorun gleich in die vollen gegangen sind..

Wenn ich dann aber wie oben schon gesagt in einer Gruppe 2-3 DDs habe, die weniger Schaden machen als ein Lv 70er.. dann fasse ich mir an den Kopf und JA, solche Leute zähle ich zu UNfähig.!!


Ca. 1000 DPS sollte -jeder- für eine 5er Hero ja wohl locker schaffen, --wenn-- er/sie seine Klasse kennt oder meinst Du nicht?



Meine Pers. Meinung:
5er Hero: um 1 - 1,5k (gut zu spielen)
10er Raid: ca 1,5k+ (Ulduar 2,5+) 
25er Raid: ab 2,5k+ (Ulduar 3,5+)


Es ist wie es ist... 
je höher der Content, umso mehr DPS wird verlangt und dass ist auch GUT so..

wer dass nicht hinbekomt, soll mit 80 nochmal in Kara üben gehen.


----------



## Dropz (28. Juni 2009)

Diese DPS-Abfragen sind meiner Meinung nach der letzte mist,es bewertet Spieler nach nicht bedeutenden kriterien und die meisten fahren eh keine 5k dps in einer hero-ini.Mein Freund spielt in heros nur nach dmg:Er ist meistens tot achtet nicht aufs geschehen in der Gruppe und hat somit auch nicht soviel Spaß wie die anderen,wenn ich dd bin gehe ich bei "Wir suchen midesten 4k dps"-Gruppen garnicht erst mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tijara-RvD (28. Juni 2009)

Dropz schrieb:


> Diese DPS-Abfragen sind meiner Meinung nach der letzte mist,es bewertet Spieler nach nicht bedeutenden kriterien und die meisten fahren eh keine 5k dps in einer hero-ini.



Wer erzählt, er macht in einer 5er Hero 5k lügt genauso, wie einer, der sagt, er macht 22k..^^
Oder hat keine Ahnung, dass singletarget nicht Bomb-DpS sind^^




Dropz schrieb:


> Mein Freund spielt in heros nur nach dmg:Er ist meistens tot achtet nicht aufs geschehen in der Gruppe und hat somit auch nicht soviel Spaß wie die anderen



bestes Beispiel für: --kann nicht spielen--


----------



## Testare (28. Juni 2009)

Ich unterscheide da schon - mache ich nur so ne Hero, interessiert mich der DPS-Wert einen feuchten. Von mir aus von 3 DDs gerne 2 mit 800-1200 DPS, ich alleine reisse genug dass die Ini stressfrei durchgeht.

Wenn ich aber wegen erfolgen in ne Ini gehe, dann möchte ich schon unbuffed ~2k Dps sehen. Ist nicht zu viel verlangt und reicht für fast jeden Erfolg mehr als locker aus. 

Btw, als ich letztens angeflüstert wurde ob ich (grösstenteils Ulduar 10/25 equippt^^) mit nach Naxx 10 will und ob ich denn bitte über 4k fahre musste ich doch laut lachen. Wenns wenigstens um Erfolge gegangen wäre - nein, das waren ein guter Tank ein guter Heiler und 5 DDs die grünblau waren - da wollte sich wohl wer ziehen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Leave + Igno, basta^^


----------



## Hopplahopp (28. Juni 2009)

> Und von mir aus nenne mich arrogant



Nene, mach ich nicht =)



> 5er Hero: um 1 - 1,5k (gut zu spielen)
> 10er Raid: ca 1,5k+ (Ulduar 2,5+)
> 25er Raid: ab 2,5k+ (Ulduar 3,5+)



Die Tabelle passt, so in etwa sehe ich das auch, bis auf die kleine Ausnahme, dass ich auch schonmal Spieler in HC-Inis mitnehme, die auch weniger als 1k dps fahren. Insbesonders, wenn sich herausstellt, dass sie neu dabei sind, helf ich gern und zieh dann auch mal (gutes Benehmen vorausgesetzt ) und verzichte auch auf den Loot, wenn grad kein VZ zum dissen dabei sein sollte. Ich finde es immer wieder schön, wenn die dann an die Decke springen vor Freude, das hilft dem Spieler, der Community und mir machts Spass.

Aber wie bereits gesagt, sind das relative Werte, um die Raideffektivität bzw Durchlaufzeit einschätzen zu können, sie sagen- für sich genommen - wenig über die Spielerqualität aus.  



> Die Spieler von heute, brauchen dank Blizzards Patcherei keinen Skill mehr, weil sie überall hingelassen werden.



Der Spieler von heute, ist meiner Meinung nach der Spieler von gestern. Ich war grad diese Woche mit einem DK in Burg HC unterwegs, der hatte ca. 1700 dps und war Mitglied einer sehr großen und bekannten Raidgilde auf meinem Server. Also DPS hat "gestimmt" bei ihm, nur leider hatte er irgendwie überhaupt keine Lust, das war jedenfalls mein Eindruck. Teamplay null, Benehmen null, Gameplay null. Und so wie ich die Sache einschätze, war das bestimmt schon sein x-ter Twink, Inis nur noch Routine und alles was unter Uldu 25 ist, sowieso Kinderkacke. Und das hat man gemerkt und ganz ehrlich, mir ist ein "Lowie" deutlich lieber, als sowas unmotiviertes. Grad die neuen Spieler sind zum Teil noch richtig konzentriert dabei, sie wissen nur manchmal nicht, wo sie die Infos zum Verbessern ihres Chars herbekommen sollen. Und da kann man ja helfen.


----------



## itse2106 (28. Juni 2009)

Dropz schrieb:


> Diese DPS-Abfragen sind meiner Meinung nach der letzte mist,es bewertet Spieler nach nicht bedeutenden kriterien




Diese Abfragen werden demnächst noch häufiger kommen. wonach soll ich denn fähige Spieler auswählen, wenn nicht nach dps.

Equip, wird ab 3.2 jeder in heros farmen können, und Erfolge, naja dann lassen die Spieler sich "einmal" naxx25 durchziehen und haben alles, was ein guter Spieler auch hat, außer Erfahrung !!!

Bleibt nur die Frage nach den dps, und die Hoffnung das der Spieler nicht übertreibt.


----------



## Zaltiras (28. Juni 2009)

Was ich selbst leider sehr oft sehe sind leute die ernsthaft nach 2k+ Dps fragen am ende selbst aber nur 800 fahren.

Meine Meinung dazu is wenn jemand fragt antworten er solle sich seinem imaginären dps-Kumpel zuwenden der wartet schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich fahre selbst nur 1,8 bis 2,4 oder so mir reicht das solange man die bosse schafft ohne zu wipen is das doch das spielziel zumindest bei normalen spielern .

An TE: sobald die frage kommt sollte man sich schon überlegen wenn man mit so jemandem ini gehn will...

besonders wenn bei Archavon sätze kommen wie : WTF da sind welche unter 3k dps kick die mal!   hab ich echt keine lust mehr 

der satz kam sogar schon mehrmals...


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (28. Juni 2009)

du kannst eigentlich nur den dps angeben, den du selfbuffed auf die puppe machst. jede andere angabe entspräche nicht der wahrheit....es sei denn, du legst dir eine liste an auf der jeder boss, jeder vorhandene buff, jede equipveränderung und der daraus folgende dps vermerkt ist....ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass jemand so einen aufwand betreibt.

also: selfbuffed auf die puppe


----------



## schenkbael (28. Juni 2009)

für heros reichten realitv früh auch knappe 2k dps buzw 1,5 sogar ( ausser hdz4 timerun, da kanns dann schon eng werden)
also und das sollte wohl jeder selbst mit grünem eq schaffen also die 1,5 wenn du da drunter liegst mal gold farmen und das ah checken^^


----------



## ÜberNoob (28. Juni 2009)

Hopplahopp schrieb:


> oO...wo hast du denn diesen Wert her, gibts dafür jetzt auch schon ein recount ??? Und lass mich raten, du bist bei den 20% dabei, oder ?^^



98% der Leute denken sie würden zu den top 2% gehören ; )


----------



## Phelps023 (28. Juni 2009)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen habe in der sufu nichts dazu gefunden deswegen frag ich mal offen drauf los
> 
> Wenn ich ne gruppe suche und die fragen wieviel dps man hat sollte ich da die dps angeben wenn ich gebufft bin oder die normal.
> Bin noch nicht lange auf 80 und habe auch erst mit diesem char angefangen und auch das meißte bisher alleine gemacht weil ich keine lust hatte als noob oder sonstiges beschimpft zu werden da jeder mal angefangen hat.^^
> ...



Bei gruppen die mich fragen wieviel DPS ich habe. Bei denen gehe ich garnicht erst mit dass sind 12 Jährige die glauben das sie den größten schwanz haben.


----------



## Schamos (28. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
also hier sind ein paar Gerüchte im Umlauf die mich leicht stören^^:

1.) DPS-Meter = Ego-Meter
Ganz einfach: Das ist Schwachsinn!
Jede Position im Raid hat eine Funktion und die muss der Char/Spieler auch ausfüllen. Der Tank brauch ausreichend Live+Avoid, der Heiler ausreichend Mana (oder Crit oder was auch immer) und der DD muss halt ausreichend Schaden machen. 
Ob der Tank gutes Gear trägt können die Heiler beim ersten Bosskampf sagen und andersrum sieht man am Mana der Heiler (und am Live der Grp) auch ob diese das nötige EQ haben. Aber was ist mit den DD's?  Hier *muss* einfach das DPS-Meter befragt werden.
Ich gehöre nun nicht zu den Leuten im Raid ihre DPS posten oder sonstwas, aber nach jedem Fight vergleiche ich meine Werte mit den anderen und mit früheren Kämpfen gegen diesen Boss. So merke ich direkt ob ich ggf. einen Einbruch hatte oder sogar besser geworden bin. Das mache ich nicht weil ich mich damit "toll" fühlen will, sondern weil es nunmal mein Job ist als DD viel Schaden zu machen.

2.) DPS-Vergleiche
Natürlich schaue ich auch auf die DPS der anderen Mitspieler und wenn ich z.b. sehe das ein full-T7 DD unter 2,5k liegt (Flicki im 10er z.b.) dann wundert es mich auch und ggf. würde ich dann auch was sagen. Vielleicht macht der Spieler ja einfach nur was in seiner Rota falsch oder er war abgelenkt.
Wenn ich aber z.b. sehe das da ein grüner Char nach 25er Naxx geht und mit 1,5k im Tiefschlaf unterwegs ist hab ich auch keine Bauchschmerzen den Spieler wieder zu entfernen oder den Raidleiter anzusprechen. Denn ich geben auch mein bestes und dann muss ich doch davon ausgehen das die anderen das auch tun^^

3.) DPS-Nachfrage vor dem Inv.
Das ist der gleiche Schwachsinn wie das ewigt "post mal Episch/Überlegen", oder halt Spieler die einen Heiler nach seinem +Heal fragen. Einfach Leute die keine Ahnung vom Spiel oder von der Klasse haben und nun versuchen diesen Umstand über schwachsinnige Werte/Archi's zu erfragen^^.
Wenn ich skeptisch bei einem Char/Spieler bin dann treff ich mich mit ihm und schau mir das Gear einfach an, dann seh ich ja was er ca. bringen müsste. Bringt er dann doch weniger kann man immer noch per /w ein paar Worte wechseln.


Wenn du noch garnicht in Naxx warst würde ich die DPS Frage nicht beantworten, denn die meisten basieren eh auf Flick-DPS im 10er/25er oder gar auf Overall. Oder du checkst deinen Char auf BeImba und wenn da alles oki ist sagst du einfach "2k+, je nach Boss". Die meisten inven dann einfach und wenn einer was sagt weil du zu wenig machst schiebst du es einfach auf PC-Probleme^^.  (Ist zwar nicht grade fair, aber wenn du ehrlich bist nehmen die meisten "Exerten" dich eh nie mit^^)

Gruss


----------



## Er4yzer (28. Juni 2009)

Also erstmal: Für 5er Inis würd ich keine gebufften Werte angeben, gut, meistens werden dps in nem Raid bei einem Boss gemessen, da kannst du zB im 25er an Flickwerk mal eben 5k dps raushauen. Im Gegensatz dazu kannst du bei hero Inis trotzdem am Ende bei 2,5k dps rauskommen. Geht mir auch immer so. Da schießt du 1-2 mal deine Rotation durch und der Boss ist schon tot. Außerdem läuft bei hero Inis ja meistens die ganze Zeit Recount, also hast du Trashgruppen, auf die du eh nur Bombschaden machst mit drin (beim Jäger verringert das net unbedingt den Endschaden, bei Klassen die nicht bomben können aber drastisch). Für hero Inis gibst du einfach den Wert an, den du an der Bosspuppe in Orgrimmar machst bis dein Mana alle ist. Wenn du sagst blablub 3k dps ungebufft dann wissen die schon dass der Schaden mit Raidbuffs noch knapp verdoppelbar ist. Kampfrausch, 3 Palabuffs, evtl Rudelführer und so weiter, es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten. Ich geb bei 5er Inis immer Bosspuppen-Schaden an (denn wenn du sagst uiui ich hab bei Flicki 5k rausgehauen, GZ das wirste im 5er nie schaffen, weil einfach die Buffs fehlen (es sei denn du spielst mit 3 Palas und 1 Dudutank in der Gruppe ;D)), in 10er-Raids gibst du den 10er-Raid-Dmg an und in 25ern den 25er-Dmg. So kommt es nicth zu verfälschungen usw. Und sei ehrlich, denn in KEINER hero Ini brauchst du mehr als 2k dps. Niemals.

*BTW: ALLE DIE HIER GEGEN DPS WITTERN UND RUMFLAMEN DPS-ABFRAGER SIND NOOBS HABEN KEINE AHNUNG VOM SPIEL. IN 10er SOWIE 25er RAIDS BRAUCHT MAN KLASSENVERSTÄNDNIS, DAS IST KLAR, ABER KLASSENVERSTÄNDNIS DRÜCKT SICH UNTER ANDEREM AUCH DURCH DPS AUS. ICH WETTE KEINER VON DENEN DIE HIER SCHREIBEN DPS IST UNWICHTIG FÄHRT MEHR ALS 3k. DA SPRICHT DER PURE NEID.*
let the flames begin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamos (28. Juni 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> also: selfbuffed auf die puppe


Sry, aber das würde ich niemals angeben.
Je nach Klassen kommt da so einer schlechter Wert bei raus das dich keiner Mitnimmt. Mein Krieger mach an einer Puppe grade mal 1.4k, wenn ich das einem Raidleiter sage nimmt der mich auf keinen Fall mit. Im Raid selbst liege ich bei 2,5-2,9k... mehr als das doppelte.
Von daher: Niemals Puppen-DPS angeben, ausser du hast jemanden vor dir der weiß wovon er redet, aber dann würde er eh nicht nach DPS fragen^^


----------



## Kawock (28. Juni 2009)

RaRHunter schrieb:


> Als Bsp. Man kann mit T3 oder T4 locker BT oder Sunwell clearen auch damals vor dem Patchnerv wenn die Gruppe bzw.jeder weiß, versteht was zu tun ist!



Ich denke nicht, dir fehlt auf dem T4 / T5 einfach die Tempowertung, die in den Kämpfen auch sehr wichtig ist.


----------



## zacke666 (28. Juni 2009)

Wenn Jemand nach deiner dps Fragt

Over 9000 immer und überall


entweder nimmt er dich mit oder er lässt es xD


----------



## Drop-Dead (28. Juni 2009)

lächerlich wie alles auf dps reduziert wird ...

aber denk mal selbstgebufft


----------



## Er4yzer (28. Juni 2009)

selfbuffed würde ich GAR nicht angeben denn bei hexer gehört rüstung und stein einfach zum standard. selfbuffed hab ich noch nie gehört, das ist irgendwie schwachsinn xD ich sag ja auch net ich bin jetzt selfbuffed weil ich aura des volltreffers angemcaht hab als jäger ----> blödsinn. selfbuffed nimmst du einfach als unbuffed, denn du läufst NIE ohne deine eigenen buffs rum oder^^


----------



## Schamos (28. Juni 2009)

Er4yzer schrieb:


> selfbuffed nimmst du einfach als unbuffed, denn du läufst NIE ohne deine eigenen buffs rum oder^^


Ok, aber was ist mit dem Schami ?
Wenn ich meinen Schami als Selfbuffed stehen hab entspricht das fast schon den Raidbuffs... +SpellDMG +ManaReg +Tempo
Da machen die Raidbuffs "nur" noch 20-30% aus, mehr nicht. Da würde dann der Unterschied schon grösser sein als bei einem Hexenmeister.
Ich mach in Ele-Skillunge um die 3k an einer Puppe, im Raid komme ich maximal auf 4k. Währe der DPS wie bei einem Hexer/Hunter/Krieger hoch zu buffen müsste mein Schami ja schlappe 5-6k im Raid schaffen, tut er aber einfach nicht. Daher würde ich bei dem Selfbuffed etwas vorsichtiger sein und das nicht pauschal abhandeln.


----------



## Schlamm (28. Juni 2009)

Ferethor schrieb:


> DPS ist überbewertet. Wie schon viele gesagt haben, kommt es darauf an, wie das Zusammenspiel ist.


/sign, jedoch ob es nun überbewertet ist oder nicht, ist ja Wurst solange es von so vielen Leuten verlangt wird.


----------



## TheEmperor (28. Juni 2009)

Schamos schrieb:


> Ok, aber was ist mit dem Schami ?
> Wenn ich meinen Schami als Selfbuffed stehen hab entspricht das fast schon den Raidbuffs... +SpellDMG +ManaReg +Tempo
> Da machen die Raidbuffs "nur" noch 20-30% aus, mehr nicht. Da würde dann der Unterschied schon grösser sein als bei einem Hexenmeister.
> Ich mach in Ele-Skillunge um die 3k an einer Puppe, im Raid komme ich maximal auf 4k. Währe der DPS wie bei einem Hexer/Hunter/Krieger hoch zu buffen müsste mein Schami ja schlappe 5-6k im Raid schaffen, tut er aber einfach nicht. Daher würde ich bei dem Selfbuffed etwas vorsichtiger sein und das nicht pauschal abhandeln.



Naja ich würde auch beim Schamanen alles dazuzählen, schließlich ist es das, was man in die Gruppe "Mitbringt" und somit zu einem gehört, schließlich kämpft man ja nicht unbuffed und wieso sollte man sich schlechter machen als man ist. Ausserdem kann man ruhig alles machen, um einen recht hohen wert zu haben, wenn es den Leuten so wichtig ist die DPS zu wissen sollen sie auch eine möglichste hohe, aber noch irgendwie stimmende Zahl bekommen.

Die Dps-Frage in Random-Raids führt zu einem der Hauptprobleme der meisten Randomraids (zumindest bei mir auf dem server) nämlich dass die Taktiken meisten so schlecht umgesetzt werden, dass viel Dps nötig ist, damit man den Boss dennoch schafft. So bildet sich eine Situation wo die leute noch weniger aufpassen um aber noch mehr Dps zu machen, was dazu führt, dass man auch noch mehr Dps braucht, was zwar in Naxx noch irgendwie durchgeht. Aber selbst nach den ganzen Patchs usw. muss man im Ulduar 10er schon anfangen sich zu bewegen usw. oder bischen aufzupassen und nicht nur hohl seinen Schaden draufhauen.

Generell ist zu beobachten, dass seit dem Addon, viel zu oft nach Dps gefragt wird, was wohl daran liegt, dass das Equip, dass früher gerne mal als Indikator für können genommen wurde, heute nicht mehr wirklich aussagekräftig ist. Dabei sagt Dps genausoviel aus wie Equip nämlich nicht so viel.


----------



## dragon1 (28. Juni 2009)

dps wir ueberbewertet, ja. aber nicht sinnlos.
von tanks wird in naxx 10 30k hp, von heilern x zm gefordert.
dann will ein gestern 80 gewordener dd mit 1k dps mit, unverzuabert, ungesockelt.
und regt sich bei wipes auf.
beleidigt die anderen, weil boss enraged ist. 
versteht ihr jetzt wieso der raidleiter, der auf seine gruppe acht nimmt nach dps/equip fragt?

wie der dk aus dem forum, der sich frisch 80 maly durchziehen lassen hat, einfach assozial.


----------



## Lupin3rd1980 (28. Juni 2009)

Ich finde diese DPS ist nur ein hohler Schwanzvergleich. Das habe ich letztens erst auf meinem Server mit meinem Shadow erlebt. Waren zwei Shadows in der Gruppe, sie machte eine DPS von 1,6 K ich leider nur von 1,4K wurde auch oft angebasht usw ich dneke mal auch sie hatte schon ihre Naxx 10er oder 25er Ausrüstung komplett. Nun aber das was für mich eher zählt. Sie hatte um sie 100K Schaden gemacht ich war dicht dahinter mit 999 K. Geht man von der DPS aus müßte ich weitaus weniger machen als sie, was hier nicht der Fall war. 

Meine Meinung ur DPs ist die auch von einem der Vorsprecher. Gebe nicht die DPS an sondern gebe die B-Werte an. An der DPS kann man nicht ablesen wie gut einer ist oder wieviel Schaden der Typ wirklich macht. Die DPS (Damage per Second) Sagt nichts darüber aus, wieviel Schaden ein Char im Bosskampf gesamt macht. Da kann einer eine DPS von 3,2K haben macht aber im Gesamtschaden weniger als die Magier oder Shadows die nur 2K DPS haben. Ich persönlich auch wenn ich Naxx benötige, gehe mit einem Schlachtzug nicht mit, wenn DPS gefragt wird selbst wenn ich als Schattenpriester zumindest an einer Stelle in Naxx gefragt bin so von wegen Mindcontrol, dann sage ich daß ich nicht mitkomme. Meiner Meinung nach sind die Schlachtzugleite, die Leute nur wegen ihrer DPS aussortieren und die Leute als Noobs bezeichnen, selbst die Noobs denn ein echter Schlachtzugleiter weiß seine Leute einzusetzen.  

Also an Dich nochmal, sag die DPS nicht suche lieber Gruppen wo der Schwanzvergleich nicht so wichtig ist, ich meine es schaffen auch andere Gruppen die Inis.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eddishar (28. Juni 2009)

DPS sind nicht völlig egal, aber doch meist völlig überbewertet.

Wenn Du die ganzen "Roxxor" fragst, würden die meisten für einen HDZ4-Timerun niemanden mitnehmen, der nicht mindestens 2.000-2.500 DPS macht. Ich bin aber schon mit einem Drachen aus HDZ4 rausgegangen, da hatten die 3 DDs im Durchschnitt 1.700 DPS ... mit 3 Minuten Restzeit. Ist alles machbar, weil jeder von uns fünf Leuten wußte, was er tun muss und man trotz wenig Schaden die Übergänge zu den Gruppen gut gestalten konnte.

Insofern ... wenn Dich einer nach Deinen DPS fragt, wünsch ihm einen schönen Tag und such eine andere Gruppe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leonalis (28. Juni 2009)

Schachi33 schrieb:


> ...
> einfach deine dps + unbufft oder bufft
> 
> also so schwer is das ja jetzt auch nicht oder ?
> ...





hmm und welche werte? die von einem normalen kampf oder einem wie Hodir, Thaddius,. ist ja variabel,. kann auch sagen,. "mein mage schafft 14k dps bei Hodir" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ,. so und jetzt? was hat er davon?


----------



## Bonifaz (28. Juni 2009)

Standardantwort:

Welche DPS meinst Du?

5er Ini Hero oder normal?
10er oder 25er Raid
DPS am Boss, am Trash oder einer wehrlosen Puppe?
Wenn am Boss: bewegt sich der Boss, gibt es Buffs vom Boss z.B. Thaddius, Hodir usw.
Welche Buffs erwarten mich, wieviele Palas SDK oder SDM geskillt, Druiden MdW geskillt oder ein Moonkin mit +Crit dabei?
Shadow dabei, Schamane dabei und welche Totems geskillt? Heldentum auf CD? DK mit Horn des Winters usw.
Krieger mit Schlachtruf dabei, Magier mit Arkaner Brillians usw.
Fläschchen Bufffood usw.?
Max DPS oder Mittelwert?

bis die Kiddys da durch sind und verstanden haben, ist jede ini geresettet^^


----------



## dragon1 (28. Juni 2009)

wieso sollten leute, die nach dps fragen kiddies sein? um weiter zu kommen, brauchen tanks hp,avoid, ruesstung, heiler mp5 etc, und dds eben dps!


oder geht ein nicht crit immuner tank mit 20k hp naxx? oder ein gruen eq heiler maly? wieso wollen die dds dann bei unglaublich schlechter leistung  mitkommen duerfen?


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (28. Juni 2009)

Schamos schrieb:


> Sry, aber das würde ich niemals angeben.
> Je nach Klassen kommt da so einer schlechter Wert bei raus das dich keiner Mitnimmt. Mein Krieger mach an einer Puppe grade mal 1.4k, wenn ich das einem Raidleiter sage nimmt der mich auf keinen Fall mit. Im Raid selbst liege ich bei 2,5-2,9k... mehr als das doppelte.
> Von daher: Niemals Puppen-DPS angeben, ausser du hast jemanden vor dir der weiß wovon er redet, aber dann würde er eh nicht nach DPS fragen^^



der dps ist jedoch von boss zu boss und von gruppe zu gruppe unterschiedlich. nur der verursachte schaden, selfbuffed auf ein unbewegliches ziel, kann verwertet werden. 

wenn mich jemand nach dps frägt, dann schreibe ich "höher als deiner". wenn er mich nicht mitnimmt, ist mir das relativ egal. diese frage kommt sowieso nur von neulingen, denn jeder, der schon länger auf destromath spielt, kennt meinen warlock und diese leute fragen mich nicht nach dps. wenn ich mitkommen möchte, werde ich auch mitgenommen.

dps ist nicht alles, nur ein teil des gesamtpakets. eine vernünftige rota zu fahren ist kein problem, überleben teilweise schon. ich habe schon sehr oft leute gesehen, die zwar einen top dps hatten aber sehr oft gestorben sind. mit solchen spielern kannst nix anfangen. jemand der aufgrund seiner ausrüstung nur den halben dmg output hat, dafür aber überlebt...so jemand bringt einem raid doch bei weitem mehr.


----------



## Descartes (28. Juni 2009)

Wenn du DPS angaben machen musst, dann zählt für gewöhnlich der wert, selbstbuffed an einer puppe.
Fremdbuffed hat kein sinn, weil im raid mehr als nur standart buffs die werte beeinflussen.
Aber das spiel mit der DPS, hat nur dann ein sinn wenn der Raidleiter als beispiel, sie auch lesen kann.
Ansonsten ist das nur ein grund von irgendwelchen halbwissenden zu flamen, weil was bringt z.B. ein DD
der 4k dmg am trash macht aber die halbe instanzzeit nur den boden küsst?

Aber nutzlos ist die frage nicht, es wird nur zuviel unsinn damit getrieben, weil gegen ende der bc zeit musste 
man den grün blauen DD den allerwertesten lecken, und als tank 13k life haben und 
als heiler 1,9k addheal ( ca 1k ZM) was ohne gilde und raid nicht möglich war, nur um im Randomraid fehlende
DPS zu kompensieren.


----------



## Belsina5 (28. Juni 2009)

gebe ich nie an
nur meine skillung + ausrüstung und erfahrung vorhanden
sonst sollen die leute selber im arsenal nachschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alunisiira (28. Juni 2009)

DPS ist nicht ganz egal, bzw es müsste eig mehr Damage done sein. 

In den meisten Fällen ist es echt latte, wie in allen Hero inis etc. Da geh ich als Tank mit Heiler mehr oder weniger alleine durch, wenn der Heiler gut ist. 

Wo der dps nicht egal ist, sind so Sachen wie Emalon, wenn das aufgeladene Add nich rechtzeitig stirbt, ist das halt nen whipe, und dank recount etc. kann man dann auch sehen, wer wo noch was rausholen kann. 
Oder der Großteil Ulduar Hardmode ist knapp bemessen. Bestes Beispiel ist Hodir, wenn da nicht mehrere Leute mehr als 10k dps fahren ist der im Hardmode einfach nich zu schaffen. Bevor ihr wieder fragt, waaah das geht doch gar nicht. Ich geb auch auf Anfrage per whisper den Link zum WWs log raus.

Aber im Generellen finde ich das auch assi, nach Dps zu fragen und zu kicken.


----------



## Er4yzer (28. Juni 2009)

Lupin3rd1980 schrieb:


> Ich finde diese DPS ist nur ein hohler Schwanzvergleich. Das habe ich letztens erst auf meinem Server mit meinem Shadow erlebt. Waren zwei Shadows in der Gruppe, sie machte eine DPS von 1,6 K ich leider nur von 1,4K wurde auch oft angebasht usw ich dneke mal auch sie hatte schon ihre Naxx 10er oder 25er Ausrüstung komplett. Nun aber das was für mich eher zählt. Sie hatte um sie 100K Schaden gemacht ich war dicht dahinter mit 999 K. Geht man von der DPS aus müßte ich weitaus weniger machen als sie, was hier nicht der Fall war.
> 
> Meine Meinung ur DPs ist die auch von einem der Vorsprecher. Gebe nicht die DPS an sondern gebe die B-Werte an. An der DPS kann man nicht ablesen wie gut einer ist oder wieviel Schaden der Typ wirklich macht. Die DPS (Damage per Second) Sagt nichts darüber aus, wieviel Schaden ein Char im Bosskampf gesamt macht. Da kann einer eine DPS von 3,2K haben macht aber im Gesamtschaden weniger als die Magier oder Shadows die nur 2K DPS haben. Ich persönlich auch wenn ich Naxx benötige, gehe mit einem Schlachtzug nicht mit, wenn DPS gefragt wird selbst wenn ich als Schattenpriester zumindest an einer Stelle in Naxx gefragt bin so von wegen Mindcontrol, dann sage ich daß ich nicht mitkomme. Meiner Meinung nach sind die Schlachtzugleite, die Leute nur wegen ihrer DPS aussortieren und die Leute als Noobs bezeichnen, selbst die Noobs denn ein echter Schlachtzugleiter weiß seine Leute einzusetzen.
> 
> ...



schwachsinn. 1. ich hoffe du warst nicht in einem raid, denn da hast du mit deinem dmg nichts zu suchen
2. wenn der andere shadow shcon naxx 10 / 25 equip hatte und nur 1,6k gemacht hat, gute nacht ---> n00b
3. OMG du hattest nur fast so viel dmg wie der andere weil der vllt die ganze zeit afk war und keinen dmg gemacht hat. da hat er mehr dps aber unter umständne weniger schaden. ein normal intelligenter spieler greift 2-3 sek nach antankzeit den boss an und nicht 5min später also warum sollte man da nicht dps angeben? alles was du hier von dir gibst ist völliger schwachsinn. willst du bei der gruppensuche deinen naxx-overall-dmg angeben oder was ? HAHA. mein gott, wie kann man nur so verblödet sein ?
und erwartest du etwa dass ein schlachtzugsleiter DICH mitnimmt mit deinen 1,4k dps? und du beherrschst nicht einmal mind control, jetzt sag mir EINEN grund warum man dich mitnehmen sollte? wieso sollte man DICH einem 3k dps shadow der mind control beherrscht vorziehen? ich sehe keinen grund.


----------



## Tazmal (28. Juni 2009)

Einfach keine DPS angeben, mache ich auf meinem server auch nicht, ich sage immer "genug" dann lüge ich schonmal nicht.

Ich kann meine Chars spielen und hole das beste raus und bin deshalb immer vorne dabei, also passen auch die dps !

wer nach dps bei mir frägt bekommt garkeine antwort.

Wenn es nicht soviele kiddies geben würde, die von sich überzeugt sind, wäre das problem garnicht erst vorhanden


----------



## Er4yzer (28. Juni 2009)

und warum GIBST du keine dps an wenn du deine klassen so gut beherrschst? ich möchte jetzt wirklich mal gerne wissen wieviel dmg du machst. warum gibst du denn keine dps an, wenn ich mir in deiner sig deinen jäger so anschau sollten im 10er schon 4k drin sein?!? warum versaust du dir denn einen möglichen raidbeitritt indem du sagst von mir bekommt keiner dps angaben? 
verstehe ich jetzt irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Paint (28. Juni 2009)

Ich anworte eigendlich immer: "Noch ein Bier dazu?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ÜberNoob (28. Juni 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> dps wir ueberbewertet, ja. aber nicht sinnlos.
> von tanks wird in naxx 10 30k hp, von heilern x zm gefordert.
> dann will ein gestern 80 gewordener dd mit 1k dps mit, unverzuabert, ungesockelt.
> und regt sich bei wipes auf.
> ...



Das DPS überbewertet ist oder nicht spielt garkeine Rolle. Es ist nur schlimm, das mitlerweile kein Raidleiter mehr in der Lage ist, die leute zu beurteilen, und sich auf irgendwelche zusammengelogenen dps-Märchen verlassen. Statt ner guten Gruppenzusammenstellung kommt dann meistens ein Brei aus halbwegs fähigen solo-spielern zusammen, die aber von Gruppenspiel keine Ahnung haben.
Und was machen die Raid"leiter"? Statt mal zu schauen, was falsch lief kicken sie die 3 mit den wenigsten dps und suchen sich dafür neue. Resultat des ganzen ist, das immer mehr leute nicht mehr auf den Spielablauf achten, weil sie damit beschäftigt sind auf's dps-meter zu starren, und alles raushaun was irgendwie schaden macht.
Entgiften? wieso, macht kein dps. lass ich sein
Man steht in der Pfütze? Egal, soll der Heiler wegheilen, wenn ich lauf mach ich keine dps

Leute. Lasst euch nicht einreden, das 3.5k dps reichen für irgendwas. wer sich nicht anpassen kann ist schnell down, und ne Qual für die Heiler. Movement macht kein dps, ist aber zwingend für den Erfolg.

Edit: und übrigens. zwischen "gerade 80, nix gesockelt und verzaubert, und grün equippt" und "full u25 epic" gibt's auch noch grautöne. lasst das schwarz/weissmalen


----------



## Fr34z0r (28. Juni 2009)

Gustav schrieb:


> ... leider hat jedoch auch kaum noch einer Hemmungen mit grünem Zeug in Heros reinzugehen. ...



Das musst du mir erklären.

Sind Heros nicht eigentlich da, um das grüne Equip zu verbessern oder muss man jetzt auch schon Ulduar Equipped sein um Heros mitzudürfen? :>


----------



## Er4yzer (28. Juni 2009)

nein.
80er inis sind dafür da den grünen crap loszuwerden.
wenn man full blue ist kann man sich in die ersten heros reinwagen, wo man dann seine 2-3 epics abgreift.
danach 10er raids, wenn man den größten teil des blauen krams losgeworden ist 25er raids. ulduar 10er erst mit full naxx10/25 equip.
leider versteht das so mancher nicht und rennt grünblau in AK10 rein als wärs selbstverständlich....


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (28. Juni 2009)

Er4yzer schrieb:


> und warum GIBST du keine dps an wenn du deine klassen so gut beherrschst?



ich gebe auch nie eine dps zahl an. warum sollte ich? die angegebenen zahlen sind sowieso in 95% aller fälle übertrieben. bin ich an einem raid interessiert, schreibe ich den rl an. kommt folgende frage: "dps?" ..und weiter nichts, weiß ich , dass der rl keinen plan hat. in solchen fällen antworte ich entweder mit "wird schon reichen" oder mit "mehr als du".

habe ich lust zu schreiben, stelle ich gegenfragen. unbuffed auf unbeweglich? wenn buffs...mit welchen? welche klassen sind in der grp? welcher boss? hoher movement-anteil oder einfach nur tank and spank? usw...

und das schlimme an der sache ist, auf diese gegenfagen kommt oft diese antwort: "allgemein halt"....


----------



## Er4yzer (28. Juni 2009)

also wenn ich auf die aldor so vergehen würde würde ich nie nen raid finden. vielleicht liegts daran dass es nur relativ wenige gute random raids gibt und deshalb _IMMER_ die dps-abfrage kommt. auch wenn man mal mit ner besseren gilde raiden gehen kann kommt immer die dps frage. da so eine patzige antwort zu geben zerstört erstens deinen ruf und zweitens ist es einfach unangebracht. solche leute wie euch, die scheinbar was drauf haben und gute dps fahren aber trotzdem solche antworten geben verstehe ich nicht. vielleicht läuft das auf anderen servern wo es mehr spieler gibt anders, bei uns wäre das nicht möglich.


----------



## Omidas (28. Juni 2009)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> [...]



Kann deinem Post nur voll zustimmen.
Hatte erst gestern wieder einen Naxx 25iger Run gehabt der total bezeichnend für den DpS Wahn ist.
Eigentlich eine sehr gute Gruppe. Wenn man über die Gildennamen geguckt hat, sollte man sehr gute
Leute erwarten. Equip ausgezeichnet bei den großem Teil. Hab mich mit meinem Magetwink etwas klein
da gefühlt, da er nur 2/3 Episch ist. Aber gut, weiß das ich meine Klasse spielen kann.
Und das Ergebnis? 6!!!!! Stunden blanker Horror.
Nur mal so ein paar Highlight:

Adds geadet
Adds gepullt wo die Hälfte fehlt
Adds nicht antanken gelassen -> Aggropingpong mit Toten
Adds werden gemacht. Schemen taucht auf. Schwenke um, der Rest bombt weiter den Trash. Gibt ja mehr DPs
Heilungsdebufffluch. Ich Decurse die Tanks und die mit wenig HP. Geholfen han nur nen Heilschmie, der eigentlich genug zu tun hatte. Waren nur grad 4 Heiler da und wegen dem Aggropingpong viele mit LowHp, die ich dann auch noch enfluchen durfte um sie rettbar zu machen.
Ewiges AFK gehen
Offline
Was wichtiges dazwischen gekommen
Gluth kamen sehr viele Adds nach vorne
Thadius: Schamane geht Schrittchenweise nach vorn. Schritt -Da geht noch was, Schritt - langsam sollte ich stehen bleiben, Schritt - Ich glaube beim nächsten würde ich pullen, Schritt - Hui ging ja doch noch. Bleibt stehen stellt sein erstes Totem -> Pull
...
In Schattenspalten bei Kel stehen bleiben
Schaden auf übernommene machen.
Jede normale Gruppe, die spielen kann und nicht DPS geil ist macht das tausendmal besser und es ist viel
angenehmer mit denen. Hätte ich nicht zwischendurch ein paar Items bekommen wäre ich raus gewesen.
Hätte dann nur wieder geheißen: "Buäääh hat sein Item und leavt dann, Scheiß Kacknap"


Und genau wegen sowas habe ich ne totale Abneigung gegen DPS/etc Fragen. Denn komischerweise häufen sich solche
Geschichten gefühlt bei solchen Raids, wo das gemacht wird.


----------



## Anburak-G (28. Juni 2009)

Teilweise immer wieder lustig, wenn ich mit Mage unterwegs bin und bei Bossen wie Saph, Noth auf meinen geringe DPS angesprochen werde...

Die posten dann Recound - Schaden gemacht...

Da lass ich denen immer ne Minute Ihren spass und poste dann wer wieoft decursed hat...

Meistens is dann ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (28. Juni 2009)

Er4yzer schrieb:


> also wenn ich auf die aldor so vergehen würde würde ich nie nen raid finden. vielleicht liegts daran dass es nur relativ wenige gute random raids gibt und deshalb _IMMER_ die dps-abfrage kommt. auch wenn man mal mit ner besseren gilde raiden gehen kann kommt immer die dps frage. da so eine patzige antwort zu geben zerstört erstens deinen ruf und zweitens ist es einfach unangebracht. solche leute wie euch, die scheinbar was drauf haben und gute dps fahren aber trotzdem solche antworten geben verstehe ich nicht. vielleicht läuft das auf anderen servern wo es mehr spieler gibt anders, bei uns wäre das nicht möglich.



ich spiele seit 3,5 jahren auf destromath. der server kennt mich und ich kenne den server. solche fragen stellen bei uns eigentlich nur leute, die relativ neu sind oder erst seit ende bc / anfang wotlk raiden. in random-raids die von mitgliedern guter gilden organisiert werden, muss ich meinen dps auch nicht angeben...und viele andere auch nicht, da man einfach weiß ob jemand was taugt oder nicht. bei unbekannten spielern wird nach dps gefragt, aber im bezug auf..... zudem wird nach raiderfahrung gefragt. 

interessiert man sich aber für eine grp und vom raidleiter kommt nur: "dps?"....was will man darauf antworten? ich kann ihm zwischen 3,5k und 7,5k alles bieten (bei bossen mit multiplikatoren natürlich mehr). welchen dps will er denn wissen? ich frage ihn und er weiß es selbst nicht....da kann man doch keine vernünftige antwort mehr geben oder?

was bringt es dem rl, wenn er als antwort "4k" erhält? nichts! worauf beziehen sich diese 4k? schafft dieser spieler 4k dps und stirbt in jedem 2. kampf? sind in diesen 4k flasks u futter mit einbezogen? welche buffs hat er bei dieser dps zahl? schaft er diesen wert nur, wenn er dumm vor nem boss steht u seine rota durchdrückt?....die aussage "4k" bringt dem rl überhaupt nichts und sollte er sich einbilden, dass er nun alle nötigen informationen hat, dann sollte er die leitung des raids besser abgeben.


----------



## Mindphlux (28. Juni 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> interessiert man sich aber für eine grp und vom raidleiter kommt nur: "dps?"....was will man darauf antworten? ich kann ihm zwischen 3,5k und 7,5k alles bieten (bei bossen mit multiplikatoren natürlich mehr). welchen dps will er denn wissen? ich frage ihn und er weiß es selbst nicht....da kann man doch keine vernünftige antwort mehr geben oder?




was mich mehr stört ist, wie gefragt wird.        dps?
ich schreibe in solchen fällen immer "genug" oder auch " wenn der rest der gruppe meine dps fährt, kommen wir gut durch"
das langt in der regel.


----------



## peda87 (28. Juni 2009)

also ich bin selber raidleiter...und da wir naxx 10&25 net mehr intern gehen, organisieren wir dort entsprechende rnd raids....und ich persönlich möchte den unbuffed wert wissen, da nicht immer alle buffs vorhanden sind oder da man für naxx keine flask mehr braucht. wenn ich mal ne gruppe suche geben ich generell die unbuffed werte an was auf unserem realm eigentlich die normalität ist...

wie so manch vorposter schon geschrieben hat, die dps werte richten sich nach aoe, singletarget buffs etc... also lieber den unbuffed wert angeben...

mfg


----------



## Seleenacai (28. Juni 2009)

Hi,

Erstmal für dich xxhajoxx
1. Geh bei einer solchen Gruppe niemals mit, die sind es warscheinlich eh net wert! Esgibt Genug Gruppen die gut aber Bescheiden in Ihrer Sprache sind und du auch als Anfänger mitgezogen wirst auch wenn du evtl nicht gleich am anfang deine Dps fährst.
Eine Gruppe die schon einen DD hat der seine 3k oder höher fährt muss der zweite nur normal fahren und der dritte kann halt mal ein mitzügler sein. Natürlich gibt es auch ein Paar HC Ausnahmen die Evtl So nicht funktionieren..

2. Such dir ne normale Gilde. Es gibt genug Gilden die nicht NUR Naxx Ulduar etc. machen sondern auch ihr twinks hochleveln, Spaß am Spiel haben, HC inis gehen und trotzdem skillende leute sind von denen du noch einiges lernen kannst.

3. Da du ja neu bist solltest du halt dieses wissen *SKILL > EQ*  (das ist schonmal die *Grundlage* für alles)!!! Erst wenn du deinen Skill und die Beherrschung deines Chars voll ausgereizt hast dann kannst du anfangen mit EQ vergleiche anzustellen. Das problem hierbei ist die meisten haben halt gutes eq weil zb NAXX total einfach ist und die meisten sachen runtegepatched werden damit man zu leicht an gutes EQ ran kommt... 
Bist gut in Mathe dann kannst du da auch so vegleichen (um einen Bruch zu Addieren oder zu Subtrahieren + / - musst du auf einen *NENNER* kommen)! Und in diesem Fall ist der *NENNER*  SKILL (Charbeherrschung, Verständins neuer Herausforderungen, Movement etc.) und die Obere Zahl das EQ! Du wirst nach einer Weile festellen das es keinen besseren Vergleich gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

4. mit ausgereiftem (nicht perfekt aber gutem) Skill und (je nach dem was für ne Klasse du hast) Berufs eq, d.h Halskette, Ring und je nach Klasse (ich nehm jetzt mal Stoffis) Schneiderei z.B Mondgespinst Robe / Handschuhe und ein paar blaue Sachen die du mit deinem Ruf zusammen bekommst bist schon bestens dabei um die leichteren HC inis on Probleme zu machen.
(wenn du das nötige Kleingold hast kannst dir auch im AH lauter gute sachen kaufen)


So und jetzt mal kleine Lesson für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ich ja schon bereits erklärte wegen dem Skill und EQ solltest du halt wissen das damals (70BC) nicht viele Leute 
die End Contents gesehen haben bzw nicht bevor Blizz alles für jeden zugänglich machte und abschwächte...! (ich spiele erst sein BC was davor war kann ich leider nicht ganz beurteilen) Ich nehme mal als Beispiel und daran erinnere ich mich sehr gut der berühmte BT = Black Tempel (von dem haste bestimmt mal gehört) den haben Sehr Sehr wenige Gilden/ Leute von innen gesehen . (man musste Bedingungen erfüllen um dort hingehen zu können). Sau viele Leute haben nur Kara oder maggi oder Gruul wärend der ganzen BC Zeit gesehen oder hatten das schon Clear aber Bei SSC oder FDS (hyjal zähl ich mal zu BT)kläglich versagt... Mangel an skill der Hauptgrund. Mit Sunwell wurde er für jeden zugäglich gemacht und später haben sie die Bosse Derb geschwächt! (Die wirkliche Härte haben leider nur die wenigsten mitgemacht) Wenigsten haben sich leute z.B wie ich, mal zur seiner Zeit angestrengt nen guten Raidplatz zu bekommen und mit Skill zu überzeugen. Nur Leute mit Skill hatten auch gutes EQ! Und man musste auch kein NO Real life Mensch sein um so einen Platz zu bekommen man brauchte nur Seinen Char den man Verstehen muss.
Heute ist das leider so das alles zurecht geschneidert wird für die schwachen Glieder der Kette und hier nehme ich mal das meiner Meinung nach bestes beispiel EMALON. Emalon als der derzeitige Patch rauskam Hatte in den ersten 2 Wochen nur wieder die alten skiller und ganz wenige Ausnahmen random Groups liegen sehen. Grund Das ADD von Ihm musste mit ner hohen DPS downgehauen werden tja und sagen wir es mal so die meisten hatten zwar das EQ aber keinen Skill (Beispiel ich hatte mit dem derzeitigen Char Heiler gespielt aber habe 2Gear/Specc noch 2 Blaue Sachen (nicht alles 213 EQ) angehabt und habe trotzdem den Nötigen DPS gefahren obwohl mein EQ nicht das was Andere als Voraussetzung sahen. Natürlich war auch das problem das es viele mit Grünem Zeug da angelockt hatte ( naja Archavon könnte man so ja legen^^)  aber Egal wie der NENNER da ausgesehen hätte da war wirklich nicht das Minimum erreicht.
Ich hab es mit ner Ordentlichen Gruppe seiner Zeit geschafft und keiner war MAX 213 EQ.  Naja jetzt is der wieder so einfache das Ihn jeder packt ohne viel große Mühe.... 
Lernen solltest du daraus das viele sich Heute wie die Großen von damals fühlen die halt mal so EQ / DPS gespräche im Handleschannel oder in Foren mitgelesen haben und denken sie könnten da halt jetzt mitreden nur weil sie halt Heute an das gute EQ leicht rankommen aber eines nichtmehr lernen und das ist Skill!

Für vieles sind immer andere Schuld nur man selbst nicht und so sehen das leider zu viele....
Ich nenne dir mal mein allerliebstes Beispiel:
_25ger Raid  meets 10 trashies im raid
_Der tank Schießt und 10 Gegner kommen an --> die/der Tank(s) Lassen/läst noch nicht mal deren/sein AE los weil die Trashies noch nichtmal in reichweite sind --> die sogenannten Monster DDs (die Ihren Penis-O-Meter Drücken wollen) Bomben gleich mit AEs --> ADDS brechen aus --> Im TS ist nur noch zu hören (und das auch noch von den verursachern) ADD IM RAID!!!!!
Leider heißt es immer Tank ist schuld wenn das passiert oder wenn die Gruppe wiped....
.....


Aber du wirst es noch lernen und hart abbekommen aber das gehört zu diesem Spiel dazu...

Also halte dich an die 4 oben genannten Punkte, lern aus der kleinen lesson die ich dir jetzt gegeben habe und den Sinnvollen Beiträgen die schon vor mir geschrieben wurden und du wirst die richtigen entscheidungen treffen und dich aus der Masse auch als Neuling schnell unter den guten und Normalen Leute zählen dürfen und viel Spaß an diesem Spiel haben!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Merk dir DPS ist schon sehr wichtig für ein DD nur wie er sich zusammensetzt ist wichtig (SKILL, EQ, Gruppe etc) und den NENNER als Grundlage für jeden vergleich zuerst beachten bevor man das EQ angeht. 
Lass dich nicht als Noob abstempeln, denn selbst die (wirklich) Besten haben mal klein angefangen und sind in einfachen Dingen gestorben und mussten das alles lernen.
Antworte auf DPS anfragen bei HC inis nicht wie ein Kind und sag es denen, sondern Konter mit erwachsenen Worten!


Ty 

Seleena


----------



## Tijara-RvD (28. Juni 2009)

/unterschreib..



sehr schön geschrieben.. auch die Begründung der DpS Frage, bzw. der Skill-Frage


----------



## coral (28. Juni 2009)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen habe in der sufu nichts dazu gefunden deswegen frag ich mal offen drauf los
> 
> Wenn ich ne gruppe suche und die fragen wieviel dps man hat sollte ich da die dps angeben wenn ich gebufft bin oder die normal.
> Bin noch nicht lange auf 80 und habe auch erst mit diesem char angefangen und auch das meißte bisher alleine gemacht weil ich keine lust hatte als noob oder sonstiges beschimpft zu werden da jeder mal angefangen hat.^^
> ...



Zu raiden soltest Du den B-Wert angeben, wnn Dich einer Fragen sollte. Ansonst solltest Du der Gruppe ruhig sagen, dass Du z.B. noch nie in der Inze warst. Die ganzen Kiddies werden Dich dann sehr wahrscheinlich nicht unbedingt mitnehmen, aber ine Gruppe mit 2 Erwachsenen Menschen wird es schon tun, denn jeder hat mal angefangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kampfbiertrinker (28. Juni 2009)

MIMIMI such dir freunde die nicht uf DPS sthen mache mit meinem hunter ca. 5k dps und dann hat man auch keine freunde mehr....

mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Albertado (28. Juni 2009)

Estren schrieb:


> Das ganze DPS gehabe nützt doch sowieso nix.
> Es kommt darauf an ob man Teamspieler ist und seine Klasse beherrscht.
> Schön, da ist einer mit 5k DPS. Ist der Tank mal tot kommt direkt "omfg wtf noobs lol ich bin wegg" und dann wars das!
> Ich mach mit ach und krach ungebufft 3k. Und das reicht mir vollkommen. Ich geh mit meiner Gilde Ulduar, wir verstehen uns alle Prima und ach ein paar anläufen liegen die Bosse...



/sign. Da gibts auf unserem Server so nen Oberdeppen. Vergelter/Schutzpala Hat das wohl beste Equip des Servers. Wenn er in ner Heroini 50% des Gesamtschadens macht, müssen sich ja die anderen 50% auf tank+ 2dds aufteilen. Wenn jetz also ein dd nur 20% des Gesamtschadens macht, is dasn Kaggiddiiie dessen mudda wohl grade saufen is und ähnliches. Wenn der Tank dann nen fehler macht, muss er sofort in seinem Imba-Tankequip weitermachen. Als er dann in An'kanet an der nächsten Mobgrp nen Wipe verursacht hat, weil er 2 pats reingezogen hat, waren sofort die kackkiddy-caster(ich und ein mage) schuld, und er war weg.


Gib ungebufft an. Es kommt darauf an, welche Grp-zusammenstellung es hat. z.B. ein Furorkrieger. In ner grp mit 2 mages und nem Druiden als tank, sowie nem Druiden als Heiler, macht der natürlich weniger Schaden als in ner grp mit nem Verstärkerschami, nem Vergelter und nem DK. Die 1ste grp hat kaum brauchbare Buffs für ihn, die zweite jede Menge. Wenn wer die gebuffte haben will, frag ihn nach der Grp-Zusammenstellung. In einem 25er Raid kommen meist alle Klassen vor. In 10er raids sowie in 5er-grps ist das kaum je der Fall.


----------



## asszudemi (28. Juni 2009)

da die dps werte durch die menge an spielern und den diversen klassen buffs und so eh variieren würd ich grundsätzlich ungebuffed ansagen wobei du diese am besten mit recount feststellst und dann an einer heroischen boss puppe wie sie hordeseitig zum beispiel im tal der ehre von ogrimmar steht 

wenns für 10ner und 25iger raids gefragt wird kannstes schonmal ansagen wieviel dps du fährst aber wenn dir einer mit ner mindest dps zahl für 5er inis und so scherze ankommt dann zeig ihm den vogel in 5er inis lauf ich immer mit meiner funskillung rum da die dps da eh wurscht sind


----------



## TheStormrider (28. Juni 2009)

Auf Mal'Ganis Horde fragen allle Random-Gruppen immer nach DPS. Daher sagt man das halt. Inzwischen ist mein Eq gut genug, dass ich immer genug mache, aber als ich frisch 80 war und die DPS noch nich soweit oben, hab ich meine Werte immer weng nach oben geschraubt. Wenn dann die Leute gefragt haben, warum ich denn so wenig mach, hab ich angefangen aufzuzählen:

Wir haben 
1. keinen Ele-Schamie
2. keine Eule
3. keinen Shadow
4. ...

Wie soll ich da Schaden machen?

Dann sind die meisten auch ruhig.


----------



## spaten (28. Juni 2009)

RaRHunter schrieb:


> Als Bsp. Man kann mit T3 ... locker BT oder Sunwell clearen auch damals vor dem Patchnerv wenn die Gruppe bzw.jeder weiß, versteht was zu tun ist!


was für eine gequirlte schei**e. du willst also allen ernstes erzählen das du mit 4~5k life t6highend clearst.
viel spass, so kommst ned mal an najentus vorbei.



Tijara-RvD schrieb:


> Meine Pers. Meinung:
> 5er Hero: um 1 - 1,5k (gut zu spielen)
> 10er Raid: ca 1,5k+ (Ulduar 2,5+)
> 25er Raid: ab 2,5k+ (Ulduar 3,5+)


was du hier als 5er/10er-dps angibst war zu 70er locker in bt möglich.  in 5erheros fahre ich locker das doppelte als du hier angibst und dazu brauche ich kein t8.
die "ulduar-angaben" spreche ich lieber nicht an, sonst fange ich an in nerf-threads zu k*tzen...


----------



## oens (28. Juni 2009)

ich halte diese frage immer wieder für absolut schwachsinnig...welchen wert gibt man dann an?
trash-dps (AE)? statischer boss (flickwerk)? dynamischer boss (grobulus)? 5er, 10er oder 25er raid-dps? bosspuppe? selfbuffed oder optimal raidbuffed? um nur mal ein paar unterschiedliche optionen zu geben...ich weiss das es mit meinen chars je nach gruppen-/raid-zusammenstellung und je nach gegner zu unterschiedlichen werten kommt und verweise bei solchen fragen gerne auf´s arsenal, be.imba.hu oder maxdps.com wo man durchaus sehen kann was da möglich ist und was nicht.
abgesehen davon sind meistens die fragenden nicht so der knaller was die dps angeht


----------



## Estren (28. Juni 2009)

RaRHunter schrieb:


> Also dies mit dem DPS ist meiner Ansicht total niveaulos. Jeder soll eine Chance haben zu zeigen das er spielen kann und man wird sehen ob er seine Klasse spielen kann und verstanden hat oder nicht (und auch Equip berücksichtigen) Jeder soll die Chance haben dafür ist es ein Spiel und auch wenn er nicht das beste Equip hat. Was soll ich denn in Naxx oder Ulduar noch mich runtreiben wenn ich das beste Equip hab zb? Aber Equip und Dps ist nich alles am Ende. Zusammenspielen können und seine Klasse beherrschen ist wohl die Grundlage aber dies ist in WoW leider untergegangen. Ich würd mich auf solch ein Niveau nicht herab lassen und lieber auf solche Leute verzichten die mir von anfang so eine Frage stellen. Weiß ich denn wieviel DPS er hat am Ende und ob er spielen kann und alles versteht? Der größte Teil der sowas davon abhängig macht hat irgendwas inGame nicht verstanden. Wer jetzt immer noch damit kommt mit DPS ...blablabla hat es wirklich nicht verstanden.
> Als Bsp. Man kann mit T3 oder T4 locker BT oder Sunwell clearen auch damals vor dem Patchnerv wenn die Gruppe bzw.jeder weiß, versteht was zu tun ist!


DU SAGST EEESS! *grööl*


----------



## Kiryo (28. Juni 2009)

es is ja immer wieder interessant bei solchen "lfm"-aktionen
da will man leute für ne ini, fragt nachm dps und wenn denen die dps nicht passen, nehmen sie einen nich mit

ich mein, toll, was erwaten die meisten leute?
lvl 80 werden und gleich 10k dps rausrotzen?
wozu geh ich wohl hero-inis?
damit ichs das equip zusammenkrieg um eben dps zu machen

wer das nicht checkt is für mich der eigentliche noob

so siehts aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juni 2009)

omg ihr versteht alle nicht, das viele inis mit low dps nicht machbar/extremst schwer als heiler/tank ist?


typischer egoismus, ich lass mich durchziehen, und wer nicht mitmacht ist ein assi.
z.b ahn akhet:
wenn da son vollspasst mit 1200 dps ankommt (jeder gute spieler mach 1500 als frisch 80er),fliegt er hochkant wieder raus.


1 boss: das add bleibt sonst zu lange, heiler geht oom/kann nicht alle heilen.
2. boss: seelensauger wird zu spaet unterbrochen, unter umstaenden spieler tot
3. boss: add wird nicht gekillt, 200% mehr schaden, oft wipe.
4. boss: dds koennen spiegelbilder nicht rechtzeitig killen, heiler geht oom.

und wenn mir als gruppenleader jemand antworten wuerde "mehr dps als du", waere es mir schei.. egal wie gut der spieler ist, so einen arroganten typen brauch ich nicht. ausserdem bin ich tank und da sagt "mehr dps als du" nicht viel aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dps braucht man. 
aber es darf nicht VOR dem moovment und dem zusammenspiel stehen.
das wollen viele nicht vberstehen.
dps sind ja schlecht, man braucht sie nicht, alle die sie fragen sind eingebildet usw.
was sagt ihr dann, wenn der heiler zu faul ist target zu wechseln und nur tank und sich heilt, und der tank 25k hp in naxx 25er auftaucht?
fuer herrausvorderungen gibt es anforderungen


----------



## Onitram (29. Juni 2009)

Kiryo schrieb:


> es is ja immer wieder interessant bei solchen "lfm"-aktionen
> da will man leute für ne ini, fragt nachm dps und wenn denen die dps nicht passen, nehmen sie einen nich mit
> 
> ich mein, toll, was erwaten die meisten leute?
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hast ja recht, genau so ist es.

Vorgestern; 5gr zusammengestellt für'n paar hero-ini mit ein pally und hunter die gerade 80 geworden sind, durch Gildenmitglieder ein paar epic Sachen Zusammengestell/gebastelt für die zwei und ab auf der suche nach ein Tank und noch'n DD da ich selber heiler bin.
Gruppe gefunden und vor dem Start noch darauf hingewiesen das zwei frisch 80er dabei sind; alles klaro, null Kommentar.
Ab in die Vio Festung; nach ersten Boss gehts schon los :

[tank] hey der hunter und der pally schaffen ja gerade 1k dps, des kann ja net sein ... blablabla ....
[ich] mein lieber Freund wir haben dich darauf aufmerksam gemacht das 2 dabei sind die gerade 80 geworden sind und die ersten hero's machen.
[tank] ja aber ich kann doch net in a hero gehen und nur 1k schaden machen. Ich geh doch nicht mit um rep kosten zu haben
[ich] ??? hast kein zasters, soll ich dir 10g spendieren für repkosten?
[tank] ne hab eh G in 5stelligen Bereich
[ich] lööl o.k. cu ....

und aus, weggekickt....

Es kann doch net sein so eine Raunzerei wegen der dps in einer hero-ini


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juni 2009)

1000 dps mach ich als blau/epic eq TANK, die waren nicht schlecht eq sondern NOOBS


----------



## Onitram (29. Juni 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> 1000 dps mach ich als blau/epic eq TANK, die waren nicht schlecht eq sondern NOOBS



ha ...

sorry habe vergessen; du bist gleich als großmeister in wow eigestiegen 
/lach

*"Noob" :* wird leider immer mehr zum Schimpfwort. Denn grundsätzlich ist es nicht mehr als eine Bezeichnung für einen Anfänger. *Und manche glauben sie wären selbst nie solche gewesen* und werfen damit rum, als wär es das schlimmste Wort aller Zeiten.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juni 2009)

sicher, aber als anfaenger hat man nichts in heros zu suchen. erstmal paar nh gehen, und sich umlesen, sockeln verzaubern. da macht man locker 1500 dps


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Am Ende faked sich jeder die Statistik wie er sie haben will.


glaube keiner Statistik die du nicht selber gefälscht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regine55 (29. Juni 2009)

ich als Heiler hasse solche noobs die low dps fahren in Heros. Klar kommt man auch so durch, aber 1. dauert es unnötig lange und 2. warum sollte ich jemand durch schleifen der seine Klasse nicht versteht?


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juni 2009)

jop, aber manche leute denken "ich weiss ich bin schlecht, aber wenn die anderen sich anstrengen klappts doch"
wer mich nicht durchzieht ist ein assoziales >>>>


----------



## Kotnik (29. Juni 2009)

Generell werden dps zahlen schon interessant, wenn man timeruns, achievements etc machen will, aber ich hab auch schon gruppen erlebt, die duchschnittlich an die 4k dps gefahren haben, sicha br durchgewiped haben, dass es nicht mehr schlimmer ging..
und gruppen mit durchschnittlich 1,5 k dps, die schnell und unkompliziert das ein oder andere achievement geknackt haben. Auch Trash geht mit wenig dps bei koordinierter spielweise (d.h. KEIN bomben) schnell down. Focusdmg ftw und so..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und bomben +brainafk = wipe, egal ob 1000 oder 5000 dps..^^

Ich als Tank vermisse sowieso Zeiten, in denne gewisse Grundregeln noch galten wie
a) Laufe nie weiter als dein Tank
b) der Tank pullt
c) Zeichen haben einen Grund und sind nicht nur Dekoration
d) wer die Aggro hat, behält sie


----------



## Onitram (29. Juni 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> sicher, aber als anfaenger hat man nichts in heros zu suchen. erstmal paar nh gehen, und sich umlesen, sockeln verzaubern. da macht man locker 1500 dps



???

Hallo !

Bei der Gruppenzusammenstellung wurde darauf hingewiesen wer mitkommt als dd.

Aber egal; es ist leider Usus; erste Frage ist in 95% der Fälle : dps ? Ist doch unglaublich; wennst ein guter tank + heal + ein dd dabei hast, kann man locker zwei _"noobs"_ mittnehmen die die ersten hero Erfahrung machen und halt nur 1k dps machen. Da habe ich absolut keine problems; und es kann mir keiner sagen er will keine rep kosten haben, lööl, als 80er mit wahrscheinlich 8-9000G oder mehr am Konto


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juni 2009)

aber wer will schon bei flickwerk wipen, weil dd zu wenig dps haben?

ok, in dem falle ist es ja ok, weils gesagt wurde, trotzdem machen die was fallsch, bei 3 epics sollten die schon mehr machen.
und wieso steht immer "wenn tank+heal gut sind?" klar, die ganze arbeit auf sie und selber brainafk

sowas find ich echt assi, und wenn dan leute online-p-meter schreien und "idch hab skill, nn auf dps!" regt mich das auf.
es ist ein spiel, das heist aber ned dass man keine verantwortung den anderen gegenueber hat!
ich geh ja auch ned mit hero eq ulduar als mt


----------



## Yinas (29. Juni 2009)

darf ich auch mal was sagen? 

also ich persönlich krieg ja so nen hals wenn dieses "dps?" gefrage kommt... fast noch schlimmer als ninja-invites -.-
meine lieblingsantwort dann is "mehr als genug". mich scherts selten überhaupt auf die dps zu gucken, höchstens mal in den "schaden verursacht"-tab...

die leute sollen froh sein dass sie einen top spieler kriegen (was ich auch gerne mal sage), anstatt einen flotten lügner vorweg der dann alles blockiert oder wiped nur um dps zu pushen.

auch wenn ich selbst leute für nen raid suche frage ich bestimmt nicht nach dps. "kennst du den dungeon/boss?" würde ich eher als relevante frage einstufen oO wenn mir dann jemand zu  schwach is in ner random gruppe sag ich dem das ganz offen und tausch ihn aus. so einfach, und damit sollte auch jeder leben können.

und wenn wir schon dabei sind... dieses gespamme nach nem raid oder nur encounter vom dps oder schaden in den raidchat... gibts denn in diesem spiel immer noch keinen poser/kiddie filter???! ><


----------



## Onitram (29. Juni 2009)

ok egal; es gibt halt bei diesem Thema, so wie immer, zwei Meinungen. Die werden sich auch nicht ändern. 
Die "oldies" aber, vergessen leider wie sie angefangen haben.....


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juni 2009)

das ist irgendwie sinnlos das thema.
die die nach dps fragen werden beleidigt. aber wieviele bosse gibts die mit schlechter dps unmachbar sind? ganz ahn akhet, viele in naxx, und vielen anderen heros.

ich schau hier nimmer rein


----------



## mmm79 (29. Juni 2009)

Yinas schrieb:


> also ich persönlich krieg ja so nen hals wenn dieses "dps?" gefrage kommt... fast noch schlimmer als ninja-invites -.-
> meine lieblingsantwort dann is "mehr als genug". mich scherts selten überhaupt auf die dps zu gucken, höchstens mal in den "schaden verursacht"-tab...
> 
> die leute sollen froh sein dass sie einen top spieler kriegen (was ich auch gerne mal sage), anstatt einen flotten lügner vorweg der dann alles blockiert oder wiped nur um dps zu pushen.
> ...



/sign
sehe ich genauso

außerdem sind dps immer abhänging vom encounter, vom raidsupport und von etlichen anderen nicht kalkulierbaren einflüssen


----------



## ÜberNoob (29. Juni 2009)

Fr34z0r schrieb:


> Das musst du mir erklären.
> 
> Sind Heros nicht eigentlich da, um das grüne Equip zu verbessern oder muss man jetzt auch schon Ulduar Equipped sein um Heros mitzudürfen? :>



nein, eigentlich nicht. Blau & Epics kannst dir auch per Ruf erfarmen, und/oder basteln lassen. 

Ursprünglich ging man erst non-hero in die "höheren" inis (HdB HdS HdZ4 etc) und in die heros erst, wenn man einigermassen equippt war.
Jetzt nach dem Nerf der inis sieht man kaum noch leute in HdB und Co, die meisten gehen gleich in die heros  (was mit der Gilde auch ok ist, mit randoms find ich's schon frech)


----------



## Onitram (29. Juni 2009)

Yinas schrieb:


> ......
> 
> auch wenn ich selbst leute für nen raid suche frage ich bestimmt nicht nach dps. "kennst du den dungeon/boss?" würde ich eher als relevante frage einstufen oO wenn mir dann jemand zu schwach is in ner random gruppe sag ich dem das ganz offen und tausch ihn aus. so einfach, und damit sollte auch jeder leben können.
> 
> ....



/sign




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was soll ich sagen ... habe geglaubt Leute wie du währen schon lange ausgestorben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ÜberNoob (29. Juni 2009)

Regine55 schrieb:


> ich als Heiler hasse solche noobs die low dps fahren in Heros. Klar kommt man auch so durch, aber 1. dauert es unnötig lange und 2. warum sollte ich jemand durch schleifen der seine Klasse nicht versteht?



wozu gehst du in die heros?
5+ Marken in 10 Minuten, und schnell schnell wieder raus, bloss kein Aufwand und "zomfg omg! wehe jemand ist das erstemal hier!!! kickbyebye" ??

Ich war letztens ausnahmsweise als Tank in der hero (ahn'kahet), die 3 DDs haben mit mühe 1200 dps gefahren und lagen alle 3 unter meiner DPS. Aber sie waren alle supernett, und der run hat (trotz eineinhalb stunden und 2 wipes) superspass gemacht. Mir jedenfalls macht sowas 20x mehr spaß als die egozentrischen 3k-dps-fullepic-"sind wir noch immer nicht durch" DDs, die es eigentlich ankotzt schonwieder in ner hero zu sein. Die nölen nämlich nur, und scheren sich einen dreck um die andern.


----------



## Lokibu (29. Juni 2009)

Also ich antworte nicht auf DPS fragen. Ich habe genau 2 Anworten:

1. Heros : Haste vor Erfolge auszuprobieren?
2. Naxx normal/Hero: Ich habe Naxx schon mehrfach durch und raide gerade Ulduar mit der Gilde. Dort werde ich auch nicht jede Woche gefragt, wieviel DPS ich fahre und wurde das auch nie.

Naja ich werde zu 70% mitgenommen, obwohl ich mir die Angabe meiner DPS erspare. Ich bin nicht auf die DPS Gruppen angewiesen, sodass ich auch das angebe was ich möchte.


----------



## Regine55 (29. Juni 2009)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> wozu gehst du in die heros?
> 5+ Marken in 10 Minuten, und schnell schnell wieder raus, bloss kein Aufwand und "zomfg omg! wehe jemand ist das erstemal hier!!! kickbyebye" ??
> 
> Ich war letztens ausnahmsweise als Tank in der hero (ahn'kahet), die 3 DDs haben mit mühe 1200 dps gefahren und lagen alle 3 unter meiner DPS. Aber sie waren alle supernett, und der run hat (trotz eineinhalb stunden und 2 wipes) superspass gemacht. Mir jedenfalls macht sowas 20x mehr spaß als die egozentrischen 3k-dps-fullepic-"sind wir noch immer nicht durch" DDs, die es eigentlich ankotzt schonwieder in ner hero zu sein. Die nölen nämlich nur, und scheren sich einen dreck um die andern.




Genau macht voll Spaß 1,5Stunden in ner lame hero *UNNÖTIG *zu wipen... Alle die rum heulen, kommen einfach nciht damit klar, dass sie kein Plan von ihrer Klasse haben und einfach zu faul/dämlich sind sich mit ein bisschen Theroycraft auseinander zu setzen. Und dann wundern sie sich warum sie als noobs bezeichnet werden. Klar jeder fängt mal an und man kann nciht alles, aber dann sollen sie verdammt nochmal nicht rum whinen sondern LERNEN !!!


----------



## Kotnik (29. Juni 2009)

Regine55 schrieb:


> Genau macht voll Spaß 1,5Stunden in ner lame hero *UNNÖTIG *zu wipen... Alle die rum heulen, kommen einfach nciht damit klar, dass sie kein Plan von ihrer Klasse haben und einfach zu faul/dämlich sind sich mit ein bisschen Theroycraft auseinander zu setzen. Und dann wundern sie sich warum sie als noobs bezeichnet werden. Klar jeder fängt mal an und man kann nciht alles, aber dann sollen sie verdammt nochmal nicht rum whinen sondern LERNEN !!!




Lame hero...allein auch schon wieder diese Aussage zeigt mir die Fehler in der Konzeption der Instanzen durch blizzard.. Hero INstanzen waren früher mal schwer, zumindest gab es welche, die es lange Zeit blieben. klar, durch Bota hero is man irgendwann durchgerannt zum lustigen Markenfarmen, aber zB ZH blieb immer schwer oder zumindest fordernd. Ich finde es bezeichnend, dass sich die Meinung durchzusetzen scheint, dass Heros nicht länger als 20 Minuten dauern dürfen und sowieso olol-lame sind. Ich bin dazu übergegangen, "ey, lol"-Idioten einfach zu ignorieren und meinen Steifel durchzuziehen, wie ich es für richtig halte oder einfach kurzerhand zu kicken. Wer sich nicht an die von mir weiter oben skizzierten Regeln hält, dem spotte ich nichts ab oder heile ihn nicht. Ich kann durchaus Spaß darin finde, durch Instanzen durchzurennen und in 20 Minuten alles umzurotzen, aber zur Abwechslung ist es auch mal herausfordernd (=spaßig), sich durchzubeißen mit Charakteren, die noch nicht völlig übermächtig sind. Zu 70er Zeiten hätte es die meisten dieser "Ey, lol"-Idtioten spätestens bei der ersten Gruppe stinkwütender Höllenfeuer-Orks zerrissen. Nur leider will Blizzard die Schwelle so niedrig halten, dass auch Leute mit der Frustrationsschwelle eines dreijährigen Kindes am Ball bleiben.


----------



## dieti (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

Das mit der DPS Frage verstehe ich auch nicht immer. Klar ist ein gewisser Ausrüstungsstand erforderlich um die Schlachtzüge oder Instanzen zu bestehen. Auch die Tanks werden meist viel zu unfair behandelt. Welcher Tank kennt das nicht. 
Die Frage nach den Lebenspunkten. Meistens haben die Leute viel zu hohe Anforderungen. Auch Tanks müssen mal Anfangen. Und auch da. Ausdauer ist nicht alles. 
Ohne jetzt gross anzugeben kann ich behaupten, dass ich eine Liste mit Leuten (bevorzugt aus meiner FL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) zusammenstellen kann, die unterschreiben würden, dass ich gut tanke.

Aber ich muss auch klarstellen, dass Tanks höhere Anforderungen haben wie DDs. Mit diesem Wissen habe ich schon auf dem Weg nach Level 80 eigntlich nur Instanzen gemacht (und dafür nie Gold verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) um auf 80 auch in Heros bestehen zu können.
Ich habe mir zum Ziel gesetzt erst mit einem, in meinen Augen, guten Equip Nax anzugehen. Und gestern war es soweit. Ich war das erste Mal in Nax mit ner netten Gruppe, die mich trotz fehlender Naxerfahrung mitgenommen haben. Und es lief ohne Probleme. Der Raidleiter hat mich auch glatt auf seine FL gesetzt: Falls mal wieder ein Tank fehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich hatte keine 30k Leben oder Fullepic Equip.

Die Leute sollten vom Trend ablassen die Leute immer gleich wegen Ihrer Ausrüstung zu bewerten. Wie schon oft gesagt wurde zählt Allgemeine Spielerfahrung und Erfahrung mit Umgang seiner Klasse mit zu den wichtigsten Voraussetzungen um Herausforderungen zu bestehen. Egal ob Tank, Heiler oder DD.

Ein paar Beispiele:

Wie oft hab ich es schon erlebt, dass sich Leute vor Drachen stellen? Jeder der die besagt Erfahrung hat, weiss, dass diese meistens einen Flammenatem oder ähnliches haben.
Schwarze Löcher oder Ähnliches am Boden. Die sehen in meinen Augen shcon bedrohlich genug aus um automatisch rauszulaufen.
Spieler sollten ein gutes Reaktionsvermögen mitbringen. Ausserdem grundwissen zu den Kreaturen in WoW und zu den Klassen. Wer dies nicht hat soll es von Anfang an klarstellen, damit er eingeführt werden kann. Wie gesagt. Jeder fängt mal an und niemand ist allwissend.

Ich bevorzuge deshalb meistens Leute die ich kenne. Da weiss ich, dass sie spielen können, auch wenn sie nicht Ulduar Equipt sind.

So ich hoffe ihr habt jetzt keine Augenkrebs vom Lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Barelg - Ysera


----------



## mmm79 (29. Juni 2009)

Regine55 schrieb:


> Genau macht voll Spaß 1,5Stunden in ner lame hero *UNNÖTIG *zu wipen... Alle die rum heulen, kommen einfach nciht damit klar, dass sie kein Plan von ihrer Klasse haben und einfach zu faul/dämlich sind sich mit ein bisschen Theroycraft auseinander zu setzen. Und dann wundern sie sich warum sie als noobs bezeichnet werden. Klar jeder fängt mal an und man kann nciht alles, aber dann sollen sie verdammt nochmal nicht rum whinen sondern LERNEN !!!



wenn ihr 1,5h an einer 5er hero ini wiped, dann macht ihr irgendwas grundsätzlich falsch, und es liegt sicher net am schaden ...


----------



## Draki/Jaba (29. Juni 2009)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Generell werden dps zahlen schon interessant, wenn man timeruns, achievements etc machen will, aber ich hab auch schon gruppen erlebt, die duchschnittlich an die 4k dps gefahren haben, sicha br durchgewiped haben, dass es nicht mehr schlimmer ging..



Das ist ausgedachter Blödsinn!!!!


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juni 2009)

dieti schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Das mit der DPS Frage verstehe ich auch nicht immer. Klar ist ein gewisser Ausrüstungsstand erforderlich um die Schlachtzüge oder Instanzen zu bestehen. Auch die Tanks werden meist viel zu unfair behandelt. Welcher Tank kennt das nicht.
> Die Frage nach den Lebenspunkten. Meistens haben die Leute viel zu hohe Anforderungen. Auch Tanks müssen mal Anfangen. Und auch da. Ausdauer ist nicht alles.
> ...


ok, ich hab doch noch mal reingeschaut und unterschreibe das alles mit einer blutschrift xD


mein tank hat naxx bis sath clear, als mt mit 28.6k hp.
alles was ich mache mach ich ordentlich.
ich hab das allerletzte teil ausgewechselt das ging, bevor ich naxx ging.
ich habe erfahrung gesammelt, indem ich in inis lvlte
ich hqabe alles gesockelt, verzaubert und aus dem ah geholt, was mit half.
das erwarte ich auch von den dds in meiner gruppe, weil ich geben auch mein bestes.


----------



## Annovella (29. Juni 2009)

Ich gehe nie random, höchstens Heroicinstanzen. Warum? Jedesmal muss ich angeben wieviel DPS ich fahre und ob es reicht und dies und das und ich habe nie lußt da irgendeine Zahl zu sagen, weils viel zu unterschiedlich ist. Soll ich zwischen 4 und 6,5k DPS sagen? Buffed? Unbuffed? In welcher Instanz? AoE Schaden? Single?.... und in Heroicgruppen siehts dann so aus:

[attachment=8123:dps.JPG]

Bosskampf gegen den Endboss aus der VF H, in Heroicinstanzen kann man sowieso kaum Dmg aufbauen, weil selbst die Bosse liegen ehe man seine Rota drin hat :/


Und in 10er/25er Raids war ich dann auch meist immer erster mit 5% vorsprung, obwohl sie erst nicht sicher seien, ob es ausreicht und dies und das....-.-


Erfahrung und Skill ist echt nurnoch nebensache, hauptsache die DPS stimmt und die lässt sich nunmal errechnen aus Erfahrung, Skill und Eq. So finde ich mit meinem Full S4 Rogue auf 80(habe nichts besseres...) auch keine 10er/25er Naxx Raids, obwohl ich dort sicher sehr gut DMG fahren würde, weil ich die Instanz wie meine Westentasche kenne und auch gut spielen kann. Jedoch komme ich NIE in einen Raid rein, weil ICH DEN EQ CHECK @ DALA NB faile...*seufz*

Frustrierend.


----------



## dieti (29. Juni 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ok, ich hab doch noch mal reingeschaut und unterschreibe das alles mit einer blutschrift xD
> 
> 
> mein tank hat naxx bis sath clear, als mt mit 28.6k hp.
> ...



Toll dass wer meiner Meinung ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab bestimmt 12x Turm Hero abgefarmt um an mein Schwert zu kommen. Und ciehr genauso oft war ich VF Hero.
Bissel Gold ausgegeben für Schmiedsachen und Sockelsteine und natürlich für den Raid Fläschchen und Buffood eingepackt. Wenn jeder sich gut vorbereitet wie es der Spielablauf eigentlich vorsieht (d.h. nicht direkt auf 80 Nax 25er rennen) und sich ordentlich Vorbereitet, sammelt Erfahrung und kommt ohne Probleme durch alle Herausforderungen.

Das gilt für Heiler, Tanks und DDs. Dann kommen die DPS Zahlen von alleine. 

mfg Barelg - Ysera

Edit: Ich nehme daher auch in meiner Gilde bevorzugt Leute auf, die noch nicht die Erfahrung haben um diese Vorzubereiten. Leute mit DPS Wahn brauch ich gar nicht erst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juni 2009)

du sprichst mir aus der seele. 15 runs fuer siegel des pantherotons oder wie das heisst, um crit-immun zu werden <3
10 runs azjol, 7 ahn akhet <3 (beides hc)


----------



## ÜberNoob (29. Juni 2009)

Regine55 schrieb:


> ... lame hero ...



Achso. Genau das dachte ich mir.


----------



## Kotnik (29. Juni 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Das ist ausgedachter Blödsinn!!!!




0o

So das ist also ausgedachter Blödsinn? Schön, dass du bescheid weißt.

Aber im Ernst: Auch wenn man vor dps nur so platzt, sollte man schauen, wo man hinläuft und welches Ziel man angreift. Auch für imba-roxx0r-dds gilt: Bodeneffekte sind selten ein Buff sowie Privatziele zu haben ist nicht gesund.

Ich hab schon reihenweise Gruppen platzen sehen, weil sie nur im Schwanzometer vorne sehen wollten allesamt und sich für unbesiegbar hielten sowie jeglichen Hinweis auf geordnetes Vorgehen mit einem "ey, lol, du noob" abgetan haben.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juni 2009)

jo, man sollte beides nicht uebertreiben, sowohl abneigung, als auch dps wahn!


----------



## dieti (29. Juni 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> du sprichst mir aus der seele. 15 runs fuer siegel des pantherotons oder wie das heisst, um crit-immun zu werden <3
> 10 runs azjol, 7 ahn akhet <3 (beides hc)



Ja es dauert ein paar Tage aber man kann sich sicher sein, die Vorgesehen Ausrüstung für Schlachtzüge dabei zu haben. Ich persönlich hatte das Glück, dass die meisten Sachen bis auf die oben erwähnten schnell gefallen sind.
Das Ausrüsten hat noch einen netten Nebeneffekt. Meine Freundesliste ist voll mit Leuten, denen ich Vertraue und gerne mal Aushelfe, auch umgekehrt. So habt ihr immer gute Leute in der Hand sollte euch was fehlen.
Scheut euch keine Kritik! Solange sie nützlich ist. (Kommentare wie: Bist du Critimmun? von einem DD brauch ich echt nicht. Wenn mich das aber der Heiler fragt werd ich hellhörig und frage wo denn das Problem liegt. So wird man zu einem guten Spieler und nicht anders.

mfg Barelg - Ysera


----------



## Kotnik (29. Juni 2009)

kloar, seh ich auch so, dps zahlen sind was nettes, aber was am ende zählt is der boss, derim dreck liegt..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn man dabei schön schaden macht, ist es eine nette dreingabe, aber was hilft einem hoher schaden, wenn trotzdem (oder gerade deswegen? *g*) der BOss nicht liegen will?


----------



## ÜberNoob (29. Juni 2009)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Ich als Tank vermisse sowieso Zeiten, in denne gewisse Grundregeln noch galten wie
> a) Laufe nie weiter als dein Tank
> b) der Tank pullt
> c) Zeichen haben einen Grund und sind nicht nur Dekoration
> d) wer die Aggro hat, behält sie



boar alda bissu oldie, jezz gelten neue roolz:

a) maul bei jeder gruppe "das muss schneller gehen"
b) poste bei jeder Gruppe dein recount-report
c) flame bei jeder Gruppe 
  c1) den Tank
  c2) den Heiler
  c3) die anderen DDs
d) pull beim reggen schonmal die nächste gruppe, weil's dir zu langsam geht
e) vermeide alles was keine dps macht, damit du nicht unter c3 zu leiden hast

edit: den Hinweis auf Zynismus hab ich vergessen... und werd ihn auch nicht nachreichen.


----------



## dieti (29. Juni 2009)

Kotnik schrieb:


> kloar, seh ich auch so, dps zahlen sind was nettes, aber was am ende zählt is der boss, derim dreck liegt..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kurz gesagt: Angemessener Schaden mit einem schlauen Kopf dahinter funktioniert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Beides alleine bringt keinem was...

mfg Barelg - Ysera


----------



## Schlamm (29. Juni 2009)

In keinem anderen MMo welches ich kenne ist der Leistungsdruck soo hoch wie in WoW. In GW oder Hellgate, oder Tabularasa oder HdRo fragt keine Sau nach einem beweis dass man mitdarf. 

Wenn es funktioniert ist es gut. Wenn nicht sucht man nach Fehlern. Leaver werden ersetzt, dann funktioniert es wieder, meistens jedenfals.

Und ich rede hier nur von dem Endgame.


----------



## ÜberNoob (29. Juni 2009)

dieti schrieb:


> Ja es dauert ein paar Tage aber man kann sich sicher sein, die Vorgesehen Ausrüstung für Schlachtzüge dabei zu haben. Ich persönlich hatte das Glück, dass die meisten Sachen bis auf die oben erwähnten schnell gefallen sind.



du glückspilz : ) 

Cyanigosa hat sich erst erbarmt die Hose für mein Deffequipp zu droppen als ich die T7 schon hatte.


----------



## dieti (29. Juni 2009)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> du glückspilz : )
> 
> Cyanigosa hat sich erst erbarmt die Hose für mein Deffequipp zu droppen als ich die T7 schon hatte.



Hehe gestern war mein Glückstag. VF Hero rein. Hose gedroppt. Beide T7 Teile für Marken geholt. Alels verzaubert und 2 Stunde später war ich in Nax 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr seht. Das Ausrüsten und Vorbereiten muss nicht lange dauern. Aber es sollte, egal wecher Typ ob Tank oder DD getan werden.


----------



## j4ckass (29. Juni 2009)

am besten ist du nimmst einen würfel, dann würfelst du 6 mal und rechnst das ganze /6*1000.
Das sollte dann für jeden Raid reichen. 

ACHTUNG: Sollte eine Zahl unter 2000 rauskommen rechne lieber nochmal 1000 dazu.


----------



## dieti (29. Juni 2009)

j4ckass schrieb:


> am besten ist du nimmst einen würfel, dann würfelst du 6 mal und rechnst das ganze /6*1000.
> Das sollte dann für jeden Raid reichen.
> 
> ACHTUNG: Sollte eine Zahl unter 2000 rauskommen rechne lieber nochmal 1000 dazu.



Ironie gewinnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte ich mal DD spielen (was ich nicht vermute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) dann würde ich für mich selber bestimmen, ob der Schaden bzw die DPS hoch genug ist. Wenn es für mich stimmt, bin ich bereit weiter zu gehen. Hab ich mit dem Tank genauso gemacht. Ich wollt mich selber davon überzeugen, dass ich fast alles mögliche aus meinen Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft habe.


----------



## NarYethz (29. Juni 2009)

Burningstar2d schrieb:


> Ich persönlich gehe sofort aus einer gruppe sobald das gefrage nach dps losgeht.
> 
> Es ist in meinen augen unsinnig. Ich spiele einen Hexer und wenn man meine dps wissen will nenne ich grundsätzlich meine unbuffed werte dazu. Beim normalen Farmen Komme ich auf 1,5k bis 1,9.Meine raid dps ist jedesmal unterschiedlich weil die gruppen zusammenstellung jedesmal anders ist und somit ja auch die buffs, daher ist es blödsinn wenn man da irgendwelche merkwürdigen werte angibt. Es stimmt schon das wenn man seine klasse spielen kann und weiß was man machen muß dann ist die dps nur zweitrangig. Es zählt wie man mit allen anderen zusammenarbeitet.



als hexer is das sowieso so ne sache.. wenn man mobs hat - und es is bei shadowpriest genauso - die nur kurz stehen bzw. nicht lange, dann können die dots nicht wirklich gut ticken.. v.a. fluch der pein oder verderbnis (verwechsle die beiden immer, daher sry^^) macht ja mehr schaden je länger er drauf is.. wenn der mob also nur 10sek steht, der dot aber ab 10sek den meisten schaden raushaut wurde er net optimal genutzt^^
Ich finde DPS angaben insofern sinnvoll, wenn sie als richtwert gehandhabt werden, sprich ~3k dps für n gemütlicher naxx10 raid z.b. ... wenn der/diejenige dann aber nur 2,5 fährt, beschwer ich mich auch nich, nur darunter fallen sollte er halt ncih, denn spätestens bei inis wie malygos merkt man fehlenden dmg einfach
mfg


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juni 2009)

dieti schrieb:


> Ja es dauert ein paar Tage aber man kann sich sicher sein, die Vorgesehen Ausrüstung für Schlachtzüge dabei zu haben. Ich persönlich hatte das Glück, dass die meisten Sachen bis auf die oben erwähnten schnell gefallen sind.
> Das Ausrüsten hat noch einen netten Nebeneffekt. Meine Freundesliste ist voll mit Leuten, denen ich Vertraue und gerne mal Aushelfe, auch umgekehrt. So habt ihr immer gute Leute in der Hand sollte euch was fehlen.
> Scheut euch keine Kritik! Solange sie nützlich ist. (Kommentare wie: Bist du Critimmun? von einem DD brauch ich echt nicht. Wenn mich das aber der Heiler fragt werd ich hellhörig und frage wo denn das Problem liegt. So wird man zu einem guten Spieler und nicht anders.
> 
> mfg Barelg - Ysera


omg, wie gibts das, ich lese dass, und es koennte glatt von mir stammen xD


----------



## Kotnik (29. Juni 2009)

Ich muss mich einem Vorposter anschließen, dass es wichtiger ist, die Instanz zu kennen bzw zu fragen, wenn dem nicht so ist als mega schaden zu machen. Ich maule auch im 25er niemanden an, wenn er den Boss nicht kennt. Kanna uch sein, dass man aus welchen Gründen auch immer zwar andere bossekennt, aber den einen nie gesehen hat. Deswegen gibts Erklärungen, möglichkeit zur Rückfrage udn gut is. Ich hasse es, wenn dann so dumm Kommentare kommen wie "Ey lol, du kensnt des net? Bist du ein Noob!" Lustigerweise sind das meist genau die leute, die in classic-instanzen keine ahnung von tuten und blasen haben und bei BC-Inis erst gar nicht die namen kennen..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also erst ma ganz ruhig alles erklären und Unklarheiten nach nem Wipe aufklären (auch ein Wipe ist kein grund, in "olol, in nem 25 er wipen? Ihr seit kackboons, ich bin weg"-Geschrei auszubrechen.

Weiterhin ist natürlich eine grundsätzliche Kenntnis der eigenen Klasse ganz nett. Druiden, die als Bär schaden machen wollen oder Ele-Schamenen, die mit einer 2Hand-Waffe am Mob stehen und "hauptsächlich mit schocks und so" arbeiten (Alles schon erlebt, bevor wieder einer schreit!), nehme ich halt einfach nicht mit, bzw entferne sie sehr schnell wieder. Spielern, die offen für konstruktive Kritik sind, verzeiht man natürlich auch Fehler, die sie dann irgendwann selbst in "Peinlichstes Erlebnis/Kacknoob der WOche"-Threads posten können..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dieti (29. Juni 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> omg, wie gibts das, ich lese dass, und es koennte glatt von mir stammen xD



Freut mich nicht der einzige zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber für mich ist sowas selbstverständlich. Mir ist es wichtig das Spiel so zu spielen wie es vorgesehen ist. Das beinhaltet auch, dass man nicht sofort im Endcontent ist, sondern sich das erst verdienen muss. (Oke das Leveln und Questen ausgenommen. Das hab ich nie gemocht und werd ich auch nie mögen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Ich verstehe manchmal die Leute nicht, die nur auf Erfolg aus sind und dabei völlig den offensichtlichen Weg dahin übersehen. Könnte man schon fast Tunnelblick nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ULDUAR und alles drum herum ist ausgeblendet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juni 2009)

ich hoere nicht auf zu staunen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber es ist bei mir generell so, das ich fuer heiler viel mehr verstaendniss hab als fuer dds.
und lvln hab ich auch nie gemocht, obwohls als dk-tank einfach ist, 5 mobs und bomben. aber es gibt keine "kick", keinen Adrenalin, keine Heraussvorderung.


----------



## dieti (29. Juni 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich hoere nicht auf zu staunen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja früher war es hart zu questen als Heiler oder Tank. Mittlerweile schaff ich Elitemobs komplett alleine mit dem Tank. Aber der eigentliche Spielinhalt sind für mich die Instanzen und Raids.

Zurück zum Thema:

Wie du deine DPS angibst ist Wurscht. Lass dich nicht von den anderen niedermachen, weil sie dir sagen du seist zu schlecht. Das können sie gar nicht wissen, das weisst nur du und die Leute auf deine Freundesliste die dich auch so bestätigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SarahBailey (29. Juni 2009)

Ich finde dieses ganze DPS-Gefrage ziemlich sinnlos. So sehr wie die Werte bei den jeweiligen Bossen wechseln, ist das einfach Blödsinn. 
Wenn ich mitm Shadow bombe, steh ich im recount für den Kampf an erster Stelle, bei anderen Bossen dagegen nur an z.b. 14ter Stelle (bei 25ern).
Da bin ich über meinen alten Raidleiter sehr glücklich gewesen. Seine Aussage war: "Recount? Hab ich net. Ich such mir die Leute nach ihrem spielerischen Können aus."  Als ich mit meinem Shadow frustriert war, weil ich für mein Empfinden viel zu wenig DPS gefahren hab (ja, ich hab drauf geguckt) und mit ihm darüber geredet hab, meinte er nur, dass ihn mein DPS-Wert nicht die Bohne interessiert, sondern dass er mich mitnimmt, weil ich meinen Char gut spiele. 
Es gibt bestimmt jetzt welche, die sagen: "Ahjo, nettes Verhalten aber mit sowas cleart man keine Raid-Inis". Weit gefehlt, wir waren sehr erfolgreich(sowohl Naxx als auch Ulduar(25er)).

Leider gibt es viel zu wenige Raidleiter, die so denken. Ich denke, dass gerade ein so faires Verhalten dafür sorgt, dass die Leute hoch motiviert sind und Spaß daran haben, die Bosse zu legen, selbst wenn man mehrmals wiped oder auch mal nach 10 Wipes sagt: "Gehen wir nen anderen Boss an, der hier wird heute nix".

Diese DPS-Geilheit bewirkt nur, dass Leute, die ihren Char grad auf 80 gebracht haben, sich nicht mehr trauen z.b. Naxx10er zu gehen und damit dann auch wieder nicht ihr Equip verbessern können.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juni 2009)

achja, in unserer GILDE kann man mit 1400 dps naxx gehen. unter freunden bin ich bereit, leute zu zziehen, und gemeinsam zu wipen.
in randoms nehm ich aber keine schlechten dd mit


----------



## Kotnik (29. Juni 2009)

Aber mal ganz ehrlich, wenn ich FRISCH 80 bin, erdreiste ich mich nicht, in nen Raid zu gehen, außer ich weiß, dass es meine Gilde is und die mich durchziehen, um mcih shcnell auszurüsten. aber Random würde ich mich nicht trauen. Das kann ich von niemandem verlangen. Dann geh ich halt heros abfarmen und dann geh ich gemütlich Naxx. Ich will nicht andere, die vielleicht auch ne weile sich ausgerüstet haben, nerven udn auf deren Kosten sozusagen leicht an equip kommen. Da käm ich mir bei Random-Gruppen schäbig vor..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber das is nur meine Einstellung.


----------



## dieti (29. Juni 2009)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Aber mal ganz ehrlich, wenn ich FRISCH 80 bin, erdreiste ich mich nicht, in nen Raid zu gehen, außer ich weiß, dass es meine Gilde is und die mich durchziehen, um mcih shcnell auszurüsten. aber Random würde ich mich nicht trauen. Das kann ich von niemandem verlangen. Dann geh ich halt heros abfarmen und dann geh ich gemütlich Naxx. Ich will nicht andere, die vielleicht auch ne weile sich ausgerüstet haben, nerven udn auf deren Kosten sozusagen leicht an equip kommen. Da käm ich mir bei Random-Gruppen schäbig vor..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juni 2009)

und meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## baummi (29. Juni 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> dps wir ueberbewertet, ja. aber nicht sinnlos.
> von tanks wird in naxx 10 30k hp, von heilern x zm gefordert.
> dann will ein gestern 80 gewordener dd mit 1k dps mit, unverzuabert, ungesockelt.
> und regt sich bei wipes auf.
> ...



/sign

Endlich mal einer der kapiert worum es geht.


----------



## dieti (29. Juni 2009)

baummi schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Endlich mal einer der kapiert worum es geht.



Es ist klar, dass der Schaden stimmen muss. Aber man sollte die Anforderungen nicht höher stellen als Blizzard es geplant hat. Das ist dann übertrieben, schüchtert die kleinen ein und dann fehlt den kleinen die Erfahrung..Teufelskreis. Ich nehm gerne Unerfahrene mit. Man kann ihnen ja alles erklären.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juni 2009)

ja, das versteh ich, ich foerdere auch kleine, gebe denen tipps (kenne mic hmit dk dd, schurke und hunter aus) 
aber du hast die letzten paar seiten gelesen? "er fragt nach dps, hexe! verbrennt ihn!"


----------



## baummi (29. Juni 2009)

Wenn ein 25er Raid in Naxx "spielen" will kann der Raidleiter ja auch ein paar unerfahrene mitnehmen. Unsere Gilde hat von vornherein das Ziel eines Clearruns. Da brauchste Dampf aufm Kessel.Und deswegen werden auch nur entsprechende Leute mitgenommen.Und zum vollmachen des Raids wird selbstverständlich nach DPS gefragt.Und das ist gut so. Deswegen kann man keinen Verbrennen.Lol^^


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juni 2009)

baummi schrieb:


> Deswegen kann man keinen Verbrennen.^^


puh und ich hatte schon angst


----------



## Agyros (30. Juni 2009)

Naja, teileise haben die Leute ja recht. Ich mein knapp 1k in ner Hero ist schon arg wenig und belastet den Heiler nur unnötig. Das dumme ist, man kann einfach keinen verlässlichen wert angeben. Andererseits gibts unmengen an Fehlern die gemacht werden, die alles mehr erschweren als nen paar fehlende dps.
Bei etwas schwächern Gruppen hilft Fokus Fire statt "dps durch bomben". Und zwar egal wo der Schwachpunkt liegt. Aber nein, es muss gebombt werden, recount zeigt ja mehr dps ...  Solche Beispiele kann man zuhauf bringen.


----------



## Cuthullu1980 (30. Juni 2009)

Das leichteste MMOPRG des Planeten hat den größten Leistungsdruck, sehr lustig.

In EvE nehmen dich auch gute Corps (Gilden) schon nach 3 Monaten mit in die LowSecs. Denn selbst deine kleine Fregatte ist da super nützlich und sei es nur zum scrambeln und electronic warfare.

Ich spiel jetzt seit März WoW, bin seit Anfang Juni 80. Und soviel Müll wie in WoW hab ich lang nicht erlebt in einem MMORPG. 3/4 Naxx 10 gesäubert ist mein aktueller Stand.

Ich bin mit grüner und blauer Questbelohnung sowie blauem Zeug aus normalen Inis in die Heros bis Mitte Juni. Da war dann noch lange nicht alles gedropt was es an bestem pre Naxx zeug für mich gab, aber ich bin mit in einen 10er Raid. Grün war zu dem Zeitpunkt nur noch ein Trinket.
Die 3 epischen Sachen, die ich hatte waren 2 Hero Drops und mein selbst gebastelter Titanstahlzerstörer. 
Hitcap und Flasks und Futter waren erreicht und mit dabei, das wars. 1,8k DPS.

Beim fortsetzen der ID hatte ich mir zusätzlich nen Helm und Schuhe geschmiedet, Schmiedesockel gesetzt, sowie die Hälfte der der dann 5 epischen Sachen verzaubert. --> 2k DPS

So und nun? Nun hab ich meine ersten Zwei T7 Teile aus Naxx und brauche noch 3 Marken für das dritte. Verzaubert ist immer noch nicht alles. Weil ich nicht bereit bin bei 3 x die Woche online die andren beiden Abende mit Gold farmen zu verbringen. 1 x Questen/Spielwelt erleben, 1 x Raid, 1 x Dailyies für Ruf und Gold pro Woche.

Aktueller Stand sind 2,3k DPS. 

Mal sehen ob ich die Woche mal Naxx10 rnd gehe, die Gilde ist fast geschlossen im Urlaub.
Ich bin gespannt ob mich jemand mitnimmt, das eine grüne Trinket hab ich immer noch. Lothaheb mag seines noch net hergeben. Wenn die drölfzig DPS Deppen mich net mitnehmen wollen geh ich halt weiter questen und zwischenrein Burg, Nexxus, Turm und HDS für Marken und ein, zwei epische Hero Sachen die mir aktuell was bringen würden. Am Ende der Woche kann ich mir evtl die Waffenvz endlich leisten.

WoW spielen ist schön, wenn man mit der richtigen Mischung aus Spaß und Ehrgeiz rangeht.

Und am 14.08, wenn mir wieder mit 25er Naxx starten, bin ich mir absolut sicher die 2,5k DPS gut hinter mir gelassen zu haben. 

Und das alles mit nicht 100% Ehrgeiz, nur mit dem Wissen im Hinterkopf welche Items gut wären, aber ohne sie sich verbissen ergrinden zu wollen. Wenns nicht dropt auch okay, dafür dropt was andres gutes.

Und nebenbei. Ich lache meine Klassenkollegen sowieso aus, wenn sie in den Heros verbissen ihre DPS hochzüchten, während hinter ihnen der Mage grad HP Probleme hat und der Heiler etwas Hilfe gebrauchen kann. Ich schmeiß da gerne mal eine Heilung dazwischen, mach ne Handauflegung oder spote Aggro ab. Natürlich alles auf Kosten der DPS. Na und? 

Wenn Heiler die Gruppe verlassen weil der Tank noch 10 Punkte unterm Critimmun ist. Hatte selten so einen guten Tank, brav Mana abgewartet, Zeichen gesetzt, Bosse im Chat erklärt, super abspotten etc. Das is mehr wert als diese popeligen 10 Punkte, vor allem in ner Hero.

Teamspiel ist wichtiger als 5 Minuten Zeitersparnis.


----------



## dieti (30. Juni 2009)

Cuthullu1980 schrieb:


> Das leichteste MMOPRG des Planeten hat den größten Leistungsdruck, sehr lustig.
> 
> In EvE nehmen dich auch gute Corps (Gilden) schon nach 3 Monaten mit in die LowSecs. Denn selbst deine kleine Fregatte ist da super nützlich und sei es nur zum scrambeln und electronic warfare.
> 
> ...



Schliesse mich dir nur an bis auf den Punkt mit dem Critimmun. Als Tank sollte das auf 80 das erste Ziel sein, da du so dem Heiler mehr oder weniger garantieren kannst, regelmässigen Schaden zu kriegen und nicht plötzlich flach auf dem Boden zu liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber genau so wie du soltle man es machen. Stück für Stück seine Ausrüstung zusammensammeln und versuchen zu optimieren.

mfg Barelg

PS: Ich bin Tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## toydoll (30. Juni 2009)

dieti schrieb:


> Schliesse mich dir nur an bis auf den Punkt mit dem Critimmun. Als Tank sollte das auf 80 das erste Ziel sein, da du so dem Heiler mehr oder weniger garantieren kannst, regelmässigen Schaden zu kriegen und nicht plötzlich flach auf dem Boden zu liegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das seh ich genauso, bin heiler und es is echt nich leicht n tank zu heilen der nich critimmun is, aber auch nich unmöglich. 
ja das dps problem.... ich hab mit meinem dd (mage) eigentlich meistens das glück, das ich bei leuten mitgehen kann die ich schon lange kenne und die dann wissen, das movement etc. stimmt. war auch ohne tolles gear schon raiden mit dem char.


----------



## Cuthullu1980 (30. Juni 2009)

@dieti:

Immer mehr besseres Zeug zu bekommen ist doch garnicht zu verhindern.
Mir stellen sich aber, und das wollte ich eigentlich sagen, nur alle Haare auf wenn hier Leute allen ernstes verlangen, je nach Dropglück wochenlang stumpf irgendwas abzufarmen um das maximal mögliche Hero Quip zu bekommen bis man überhaupt nur daran denken darf zu raiden.

Das is doch lächerlich. Ich renn doch nicht wochenlang immer durch die Burg bis die Hose endlich dropt. Lieber renn ich 2-3 wochen alle Inis abwechselnd durch, das macht Spaß, stumpfes grinden bestimmt nicht.
Da gibts dann andres brauchbares blaues Zeug statt DER epischen Burg Hose, da gibts dann Marken für ein Amulett oder Trinket, und ich hab Spaß.

Wer hier allen ernstes verlangt das ich erst Naxx gehen darf wenn ich wie ein Roboter gespielt habe in den Heros, nur um Full Hero Epic zu sein, lachhaft. Darauf wollte ich hinaus.

Wenn man normal spielt kann man doch den Raid Rdy Status garnicht verhindern.

Edit: Wegen dem Critimmun, es waren 10 fehlende Punkte. Wie wahrscheinlich ist dann noch ein Crit? Sehr gering. Wenn ich die Wahl zwischen zwei Tanks habe, einer ist critimmun und nicht teamfähig, der andere ist fast critimmun und sorgt sich schon beinahe mütterlich rührend um seine Gruppe, ich nehme den zweiten. Das verspricht mehr Spaß und Kurzweil.


----------



## dieti (30. Juni 2009)

Cuthullu1980 schrieb:


> @dieti:
> 
> Immer mehr besseres Zeug zu bekommen ist doch garnicht zu verhindern.
> Mir stellen sich aber, und das wollte ich eigentlich sagen, nur alle Haare auf wenn hier Leute allen ernstes verlangen, je nach Dropglück wochenlang stumpf irgendwas abzufarmen um das maximal mögliche Hero Quip zu bekommen bis man überhaupt nur daran denken darf zu raiden.
> ...



Hab jan icht gesagt, dass man das so machen sollte. Auch ich habe nicht nur die Heros gemacht die ich brauchte sondern auch die anderen. So bekommt man sowieso mehr Erfahrung. Mir geht es um das Prinzip sich erst vorzubereiten und nicht gleich nach Ulduar zu rennen.

mfg Barelg

PS: Stellt euch mal das ganze ohne Levelcap vor xD

Edit: Ja hätt ich auch so gemacht (2. Char ist auch Heiler) und 10 Punkte hat man so schnell draufverzaubert oder gesockelt für später.


----------



## Cuthullu1980 (30. Juni 2009)

sockeln verzaubern.

Ich schrieb ja das ich bei weitem noch nicht 100% alles verzaubert oder 100% richtig gesockelt habe.
Weil ich z.b. schlicht nicht bereit war, mein balues Zeug zu verzaubern. Ich komme selten auf 1000 Gold, meisten krebse ich bei 300-600 rum. Da ist das zu teuer.
Episches Zeug wird so schnell wie nur irgendwie möglich verzaubert.

Vielleicht ging es besagtem Tank auch so?
Beim ersten Naxx10er lag ich DPS mäßig im guten Mittelfeld, verzaubert war da garnichts.

Aktuell müßte ich etwas umsockeln, weil mir endlich einer gesagt hat das ich in die Sockel alle Steine reinpassen, nicht nur die richtige Farbe. Da hab ich doch glatt in einen blauen Ausdauer gesockelt statt Stärke. Hey jetzt weiß ichs, also werd ich heut abend den Stein austauschen.

Ich müßte aber auch noch 2 andre upgraden, da sind nicht die +16er drin. Aber dafür fehlt Gold.
Und Berserker sollte ich auch mal verzaubern, aber das kostet über 1k Gold, für mich ist das viel. Das wird hoffentlich am Freitag machbar sein.

Meine DPS stimmen dennoch. So what? Mehr geht immer, die Bedingungen übererfülle ich aber schon im zweistelligen Prozentbereich. Mir braucht also keiner kommen "iiiih nicht alles verzaubert, iiiih ein grünes trinket, iiiiih noch zwei LvL 187 Teile".


----------



## dieti (30. Juni 2009)

Cuthullu1980 schrieb:


> sockeln verzaubern.
> 
> Ich schrieb ja das ich bei weitem noch nicht 100% alles verzaubert oder 100% richtig gesockelt habe.
> Weil ich z.b. schlicht nicht bereit war, mein balues Zeug zu verzaubern. Ich komme selten auf 1000 Gold, meisten krebse ich bei 300-600 rum. Da ist das zu teuer.
> ...



Ich bin auch nicht der reichste. eigentlich bin ich ziemlich Dauerpleite. Ich verzaubere auch nur die Epischen oder sehr guten blauen Sachen. Und Sockelsteine sind ja nicht mehr so teuer wie auch schon. Jeder msus für sich wissen wie viel Zeit und Aufwand er in die Sache steckt.


----------



## fergon (30. Juni 2009)

Meist läuft es so ab:

*sucher*:Wieviel DPS fährst?
*ich*:hmm. ka was soll das aussagen?
*sucher*:Na wieviel DPS im Kampf machst?
*ich*:Mein gutster, es spielt keinerlei rolle wieviel dps ich mache,ich kenne die bosse auswendig und werde deshalb längerleben als die 6k steh auf dem fleck dds!
nichts....
nichts...
nichts...
*sucher*:Und wieviel DPS machst du?
*ich*:Ok, hab dich inner armory gecheckt, mit 1500 Erfolgspunkten schätz ich das es dein Twink ist oder?
*sucher*:Nö mein main!
*ich*:Wenn das so ist, hmm dann viel erfolg bei der suche nach leuten die dich ziehen! Bis die Tage
*sucher*:Kacknoob
Reaktion meinerseitz: Überfüllung der Ignoreliste durch höfliches erfragen der DPS zahl von ...


----------



## dieti (30. Juni 2009)

fergon schrieb:


> Meist läuft es so ab:
> 
> *sucher*:Wieviel DPS fährst?
> *ich*:hmm. ka was soll das aussagen?
> ...



Dann werd ich sicher nicht auf deiner Igno landen xD
Hab noch nie nach DPS gefragt oder sonstiges. Ich nehme mit was sich anbietet, die, die sich dumm anstellen und danach die Gruppe beschuldigen und dabei meist selbst am wenigsten machen, gehen dann meist von selbst.

mfg Barelg

PS: Freundesliste ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (30. Juni 2009)

Cuthullu1980 schrieb:


> Ich schrieb ja das ich bei weitem noch nicht 100% alles verzaubert oder 100% richtig gesockelt habe.
> Weil ich z.b. schlicht nicht bereit war, mein balues Zeug zu verzaubern. Ich komme selten auf 1000 Gold, meisten krebse ich bei 300-600 rum. Da ist das zu teuer.
> Episches Zeug wird so schnell wie nur irgendwie möglich verzaubert.


Das ist so eine Sache. Ich schaue nie nach DPS wenn ich Leute einlade. Ich finde jedoch, dass man alles was man hat, verzaubern und sockeln sollte. Wenn jemand ein blaues Item mit 2 leeren Sockelplätzen und unverzaubert anhat, ist er mir suspekt. Es müssen ja nicht die ganz dicken Verzauberungen sein und wegen mir auch grüne Sockelsteine. Aber ganz ohne ist nicht. Da unterstelle ich eine gewisse „Mir-doch-egal-ich-lasse-mich-durchschleifen-und-leeche-epics  Mentalität.

Grüne Sockelsteine und billige Verzauberungen sind für einen Apfel und ein Ei zu haben.


----------



## Martok (30. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nein dazu brauchst Du Addons wie Recount.
> Es ist auch immer relativ da sich die DPS nach Situation (Buffs, AE, Singletarget) eben unterscheiden.
> Am Ende faked sich jeder die Statistik wie er sie haben will.



getreu nach dem Motto:
trau keiner statistik , die du nicht selber gefälscht hast!


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juni 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Das ist so eine Sache. Ich schaue nie nach DPS wenn ich Leute einlade. Ich finde jedoch, dass man alles was man hat, verzaubern und sockeln sollte. Wenn jemand ein blaues Item mit 2 leeren Sockelplätzen und unverzaubert anhat, ist er mir suspekt. Es müssen ja nicht die ganz dicken Verzauberungen sein und wegen mir auch grüne Sockelsteine. Aber ganz ohne ist nicht. Da unterstelle ich eine gewisse „Mir-doch-egal-ich-lasse-mich-durchschleifen-und-leeche-epics  Mentalität.
> 
> Grüne Sockelsteine und billige Verzauberungen sind für einen Apfel und ein Ei zu haben.


jop, genau meine meinung.
es zeugt einfach von gutem benehmen.

obwohl mein tank nur die blauen drinnhat, ich bin so ein "100%-spieler"


----------



## Cuthullu1980 (1. Juli 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Das ist so eine Sache. Ich schaue nie nach DPS wenn ich Leute einlade. Ich finde jedoch, dass man alles was man hat, verzaubern und sockeln sollte. Wenn jemand ein blaues Item mit 2 leeren Sockelplätzen und unverzaubert anhat, ist er mir suspekt. Es müssen ja nicht die ganz dicken Verzauberungen sein und wegen mir auch grüne Sockelsteine. Aber ganz ohne ist nicht. Da unterstelle ich eine gewisse „Mir-doch-egal-ich-lasse-mich-durchschleifen-und-leeche-epics  Mentalität.
> 
> Grüne Sockelsteine und billige Verzauberungen sind für einen Apfel und ein Ei zu haben.



Danke das noch einer von euch hier reinkommt.

Ich unterstelle jetzt auch mal pauschal eine "ich schere alles über einen Kamm, weils bequem ist" Mentalität.
Ihr dürft mich mitnehmen, ihr müßt nicht. Schwanzverlängerung pro Sekunde habe ich genug um nützlich für den Raid zu sein.
Ich hab noch genug anderes zu erleben, geh ich halt wann anders wieder nach Naxx.


----------



## Gattay (1. Juli 2009)

RaRHunter schrieb:


> Als Bsp. Man kann mit T3 oder T4 locker BT oder Sunwell clearen auch damals vor dem Patchnerv wenn die Gruppe bzw.jeder weiß, versteht was zu tun ist!




Das würde ich gerne sehen. Selbst ssc und fds halte ich mit T3 für nicht machbar, zumindest Vashj und Kael. Nicht umsonst haben Gilden mit T5 Equip wochen gebraucht, um die beiden zu legen.

Aber ich lasse mich durch Erfahrungsberichte gerne eines Besseren belehren


----------



## echterman (1. Juli 2009)

ich krieg immer die kriese wenn ich diesen dps nazis begegne... wieviel dps fährst du kommt die frage, meine antowort: du fährst anscheinend genug dps um auf ingore zu laden.
ich meine es gibt bosse in wow da sollte die dps stimmen aka brutalus aus sunwell wenns da nicht stimmt dann frohes repkostenfarmen(so war es vor dem großen nerv patch)...
in einer normalen ini/hero kommt es meist nicht drauf an ob du 2k oder 3k fährst... wenn die spieler den boss kennen und wissen was sie wann zu tun haben kann man auch mit wenig dps die bosse legen.

ich persönlich achte nicht auf dps wenn ich in einer gruppe bin, weil bin tank da muss man nicht oben in recount stehen... wenn ich habe aber jemanden sehe der mit lvl80 und full epic nur 800-1000 fährt dann frag ich schonmal höflich nach was denn los ist... weil meine schurkin mit lvl73 da schon rankommt...

naja, ich setzt dps fanatiker direkt auf igno weil durch solche leute der ganze spielspaß verloren geht...


PS: ich liebe ddler die 5k dps machen und dann wie ein bewegungslegasteniker/movementgünther stehen bleiben und verrecken, die werden dann schön ausgelacht. was bringen 5k dps wenn der typ die taktik nicht kennt...


----------



## dragon1 (1. Juli 2009)

echterman schrieb:


> ich krieg immer die kriese wenn ich diesen dps nazis begegne... wieviel dps fährst du kommt die frage, meine antowort: du fährst anscheinend genug dps um auf ingore zu laden.
> ich meine es gibt bosse in wow da sollte die dps stimmen aka brutalus aus sunwell wenns da nicht stimmt dann frohes repkostenfarmen(so war es vor dem großen nerv patch)...
> in einer normalen ini/hero kommt es meist nicht drauf an ob du 2k oder 3k fährst... wenn die spieler den boss kennen und wissen was sie wann zu tun haben kann man auch mit wenig dps die bosse legen.
> 
> ...


ich liebe diese arroganz, jemanden wegen einer oft berechtigten frage zu beleidigen und auf ignore zu setzen.
es braucht ja keine 3k dps, aber trotzdem will man ja nicht unnoetig schwer haben!

ueberlegt euch das nochmal leute, wenn jemand dps fragt, weil er mal einen entspannten gang will, und der ist als heiler oder tank wirklich entspannender mit guten dds, heisst das ned das man ein assi ist!
dieser tunnelblick-.-


----------



## Brandin (1. Juli 2009)

Gattay schrieb:


> Das würde ich gerne sehen. Selbst ssc und fds halte ich mit T3 für nicht machbar, zumindest Vashj und Kael. Nicht umsonst haben Gilden mit T5 Equip wochen gebraucht, um die beiden zu legen.
> 
> Aber ich lasse mich durch Erfahrungsberichte gerne eines Besseren belehren



Es gab mal einen Link hier bei buffed.de wo japaner mit T3 Illidan getötet haben

Nur find ich den gerade nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magistinus (1. Juli 2009)

Tja, gestern Naxx10 will man freundlich sein und bei 1-2 Bossen aushelfen.  Erster Boss, Tank tankt an, DDs legen los, Tank verliert agro... Wir betrachten den Friedhof! Zweiter Versuch, mein erster Heilversuch .... Heileragro ... tot ... Wir betrachten die Blümchen am Friedhof! Kommen die ersten Meldungen es käme kein Heal an, besonders vom halbblauen Tank und vom 1300 dps Jäger. Beim 5ten Friedhofbesuch wurde mein T7,5 Druide gefragt wieviel Heilbonus ich hätte und ich sagte ihnen meine 2200 ZM und müsste jetzt unbedingt jetzt los Pudel gassi führen. BB

Also es hat schon was, vorher mal zu fragen oder zu schauen mit was man sich einlässt!


----------



## Kasching (1. Juli 2009)

@magistinus : Das kenne ich aus normalen inis und heros. Bin als Heiler dabei und bei JEDEM whipe ist der Heiler schuld. Der DK der keine Frostaura anhat, ist natürlich der Unschuldsbengel. Es kann sein das ich als Heiler mal nicht aufpasse, aber wenn ich bei einem Tank plötzlich 5 mal soviel heilen muss wie bei anderen dann sehe ich sowas nicht ein.


----------



## xx-elf (1. Juli 2009)

ist doch ganz einfach bei:

Heros reichen 1,5k dps locker solange man nicht grad nen speedrun macht oder erfolge jagen will. 

Einfach Raids(Naxx10,satharion ohne adds 10/25, Archavon 10/25) 2k dps reichen da auch schon mehr muss nicht sein.

mittlere Raids (Maly 10, naxx25, satharion 1 add/2 add, Emalon 10/25), unter 2,5 dps kaum machbar.

schwere Raids (Ulduar 10/25, maly 25, satharion 3 add) 3k dps+

Kann man sich gut nach richten, wobei dps mir nicht soo extrem wichtig sind. Ich kuck immer nach:

1. Welche Gilde ist er/sie
2. Hat er/sie den Erfolg schon, sprich Erfahrung
3. Equib im arsenal, skillung usw.
4. Ist er/sie freundlich, nett

Kann man sich gut nach richten, wenn man merkt der verspricht 3k dps und macht nur 2k wird er eben gekickt. Lügen/Falsche aussagen kann ich garnicht ab, seid ehrlich und ihr findet auch Gleichgesinnte. 

Ps: Ich frage nicht nach Dps angaben sind freiwillig, aber wenn ich im recount merke der ist unter dem Tank(in raids), dann hat das eben konsequenzen.

Mfg
XX-Elf


----------



## Krumbadur (1. Juli 2009)

Die Frage nach DpS kann man gleichsetzen mit den Fragen nach HpS, ApS oder HP! Alles quatsch! Ich denke man sollte eher danach fragen ob jemand sich in eine Gruppe integrieren kann oder nicht. Ein Beispiel:

Ort der Handlung: Naxxramas 25er
Protagonisten: Tank-Paladin (ich), ein Magier der 5k DpS dauerhaft schaffen können will!
Ok 5k DpS ist schon ne harke! Ich freu mich! Wir beginnen im Konstruktviertel. Alles erstmal kein ding! Dann Flickwerk. Er steht in position und ich geh mal los und will grade mein Schild schmeissen. Doch was seh ich noch bevor ich das tun kann? Pyro, Instant-Pyro, Feuerschlag, Feuerball, Magier tod! Danach hab ich ihn mir dann geholt und wir haben ihn gelegt. Weil dem idioten das Leben retten sah ich da grad so garnicht ein. Was lernt man daraus? Viel DpS ohne Hirn bringt auch nichts! Dann lieber etwas weniger DpS mit Hirn, alle überleben und der Boss liegt! 

Denn Schlußendlich gilt immernoch: Wenn die Bosse liegen und Instanz clear ist, ist der rest doch egal! Teamplay FTW!


Grüsse

Agrawain
Paladin


----------



## Super PePe (1. Juli 2009)

da fällt mir ein der t1 set boni ist der hammer... war letztens mit meinem 70er t1 pala in kara ... alles machbar


----------



## Deanne (1. Juli 2009)

Ich finde die DPS-Abfrage in manchen Situationen einfach nur schwachsinnig. Klar, der Schaden muss ausreichen und wenn jemand schwächelt, dann sollte man sich erkundigen, woran es liegt. ABER:

Es gibt so viele Encounter, bei denen es mehr auf Teamplay und Movement ankommt und wenn man dann den Hintern nicht hoch bekommt, bringen einem auch 6k Dps nicht viel. Bei einigen Bossen sind beispielsweise Melees im Nachteil, weil sie sich häufiger bewegen müssen, bei anderen fahren die Caster weniger Schaden. Man kann die Leistung bei einem Encounter nicht nur nach den Dps beurteilen, sondern auch danach, wie sich ein Spieler verhält. 
Was bringt mir ein Mage, der der im Recount ganz oben steht, aber ständig Aggro zieht oder in AoE-Effekten stehen bleibt? 

Wenn jemand fragt, ob man Naxx 25er mitgeht und mindestens 4,5k Dps einfordert, dann sollte man sich seinen Teil denken.


----------



## le-chuck (1. Juli 2009)

Irgendwie kommt ihr mir leicht komisch vor. 

Ihr rechtfertigt euch mit "tjooo, ich kann aber movement, der 5k dps'ler nicht". Welcher Spieler, der auch wirklich 5k dps hinbratzt, hat keine movement? Habe sowas noch nie gesehen. Wenn man 5k hinlegt, dann ist man auch in der Lage seinen Charakter zu spielen. 

Mir fällt auch spontan keine Klasse ein, wo man mit Faceroll auch wirklich auf 5k dps kommt. Bitte korrigiert mich, aber ich glaube, ihr macht euch nur was vor, um euren (vielleicht) geringen Schaden zu rechtfertigen. 

Lok'Thar


----------



## Deanne (1. Juli 2009)

le-chuck schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommt ihr mir leicht komisch vor.
> 
> Ihr rechtfertigt euch mit "tjooo, ich kann aber movement, der 5k dps'ler nicht". Welcher Spieler, der auch wirklich 5k dps hinbratzt, hat keine movement? Habe sowas noch nie gesehen. Wenn man 5k hinlegt, dann ist man auch in der Lage seinen Charakter zu spielen.
> 
> ...



Ich finde es sehr unterhaltsam, wie Kritik an diesem Thema immer mit dem Argument "Ja, ihr seid nur neidisch" abgewiesen wird. 

Sorry, aber nicht jeder, dem die Dps-Diskussion auf den Senkel geht, macht selbst keinen Schaden. 
Gegen Dps-Anfragen an sich hab ich nicht unbedingt was, aber es stört mich nur, wie unrealistisch manche Leute mittlerweile geworden sind. Da wird für einen Non-Hero-Run mindestens 3k Dps gefordert, was ich absolut unpassend finde. Wie wollen die Leute, die noch keine T-Teile haben ihre Chars ausrüsten, wenn die Anforderungen immer höher geschraubt werden?

Und ja, es gibt durchaus DDs, die hohen Schaden fahren, aber einen Raid sonst behindern. Ich erlebe beispielsweise immer wieder Leute, die bei Emalon nicht auf die Sturmwächter wechseln oder Aggro ziehen. Ein anderes Beispiel ist Kologarn, wo es immer wieder jemanden gibt, der den Augenstrahl quer durch den Raid zieht und noch nie etwas von ausweichen gehört hat. Solche Leute mögen hohe Dps-Werte haben, sind aber so versteift darauf, im Recount auf Platz 1 zu landen, dass sie sich sonst kein bisschen an die Taktiken halten. 
Wer sich absichtlich nicht bewegt, um die anderen an Dps zu übertreffen ("So, während die rennen, kann ich länger drauf natzen"), ist meiner Meinung nach unabhängig von seinen Schadenswerten unfähig. 
Und das behindert einen Raid auf lange Sicht mehr, als ein etwas weniger starker DD.


----------



## xx-elf (1. Juli 2009)

le-chuck schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommt ihr mir leicht komisch vor.
> 
> Ihr rechtfertigt euch mit "tjooo, ich kann aber movement, der 5k dps'ler nicht". Welcher Spieler, der auch wirklich 5k dps hinbratzt, hat keine movement? Habe sowas noch nie gesehen. Wenn man 5k hinlegt, dann ist man auch in der Lage seinen Charakter zu spielen.
> 
> ...



Arkanmage und dps sind wie gesagt bis zu einem bestimmten raidgrad nicht relevant.

Rechtfertigen muss man sich für garnichts (nur wenn man Verbotenes tut). Und wer weniger dps fährt wendet sich eben an nen erfahreneren Spieler für hilfe oder geht Equib in Heros farmen.

Außerdem ist dein letzter Satz ein sinnloser Flame, warum sollte ich lower dps fahren, wenn ich das ewige DPs-gefrage klar ablehne?

Das wäre ja so als wenn ich meinen Kumpel in schutz nehme wenn er mal kifft und deswegen selber nen Kiffer bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## le-chuck (1. Juli 2009)

Ihr versteht mich wohl falsch. 

Ich lehne diese dps-Fragerei auch strikt ab, aber die Sache, wie hier mit Beispielen von guten und schlechten Spielern um sich geworfen wird, find ich komisch. 

Bin seit Anfang Dezember auf 80 und habe entsprechend viele raids und heros gemacht in dem halben Jahr, aber 5k dps und dann movementkrüppel ist mir nicht ein einziges mal untergekommen. 

Das finde ich so komisch an der Sache. Hier werden meterlange Beiträge verfasst, aber ich hab noch nie soetwas derartig komisches erlebt. 

Naxx 10 mitm twink vorletzte Woche - bei allen Movementencountern waren 2Jäger dauertot, diese ham auch "nur" 1.6k dps hingelegt. 
FuryKrieger auf 4-4.8k dps ist nicht 1x gestorben. 

Gruß


----------



## xx-elf (1. Juli 2009)

Ich habe auch nie behauptet das *alle* 4k dps+ler movementkrüppel sind. 
Meine Ausage war:

Was bringen 4k dps wenn man overknucked, im aoe steht what ever?

Deswegen ist für mich dps unwichter als z.B. freundlichkeit und gute Teamplay, ein superddler der nur rummotzt und nach 1 wipe den raidleavt find ich ned so toll.

Also nochmal ich will nichts verallgemeiner, denn das geht auch garnicht, aber bei mir rangieren dps in der wichtigkeit auf Platz 3 (nach Charakter und Equib/erfahrung)

Mfg
xx-Elf


----------



## Deanne (1. Juli 2009)

le-chuck schrieb:


> Ihr versteht mich wohl falsch.
> 
> Ich lehne diese dps-Fragerei auch strikt ab, aber die Sache, wie hier mit Beispielen von guten und schlechten Spielern um sich geworfen wird, find ich komisch.
> 
> ...




Ich sage ja auch nicht, dass jeder gute DD Movement-Probleme hat. Aber es GIBT eben auch Leute, die nur an ihre Dps denken und sich bewegen wie ein schwerer Hammer. In meiner ehemaligen Gilde gibt es einen Mage, der ordentliche Damage fährt, aber dauernd das Zeitliche segnet, weil er beispielsweise beim Eisernen Rat durchgehend in der Suppe steht und während des ganzen Encounters nicht von der Stelle weicht. Ich unterstelle ihm nicht, ein Movement-Krüppel zu sein, aber scheinbar vernebelt ihm die seine Dps-Sucht völlig die Sinne.

Ich bin mit meinen eigenen Dps zufrieden und kann mich nicht beschweren, aber es tut mir leid für die Leute, die einfach keine Chance bekommen, weil die Ansprüche unproportional zum Schwierigkeitsgrad immer höher werden.

Und es gibt eben auch Egozentriker, die ordentlich Schaden machen und ihre Klasse beherrschen, aber sich einfach nicht an Taktiken halten können und noch nie etwas von Teamplay gehört haben. Solche Leute fliegen bei mir unabhängig von ihren Dps nach wiederholtem Fehlverhalten aus der Gruppe.


----------



## xx-elf (1. Juli 2009)

Deanne irgendwie antworten wir immer das selbe, spionierst du mich aus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (1. Juli 2009)

ich sagst doch, man braucht dps + moovment/klassenverstaendniss.
goldene mitte und so
aber es gibt 2 arten idioten in der diskusion:
1) Ich beleidige jeden der nach dps fragt, er kann ja nicht spielen, ist assozial usw, ich bin ja ein oberpro, obwohl ich 1k dps mache hab ich skill!
wer anders denkt hat kein rl und braucht aufmerksamkeit und kann ohne epix nicht leben
und 
2) lol keine 4k dps bei hero ini? kick. Moovement? nee, macht kein schaden. loool scheiss heiler, wieso heilst du mich nicht, ich mach 10k dps, da ist die aggro doch egal noobs


man sollte nichts uebertreiben!


----------



## Mosaik (1. Juli 2009)

Also das wichtigste ist ganz einfach zu merken.

Nur wer lebt kann DPS/HPS/TPS whateverPS machen, fahren usw....

Und wenn die Spieler dann auch einen Boss überlebt haben, sind die Auswertung auf DPS etc schon sehr interessant, sollten aber auch mit einem gewissen Anspruch an die "virtuelle Realität" gesehen werden.
Es gibt DD wie Heiler, die durch bestimmte Aufgaben/Bosse mal mehr oder weniger rausholen können.

Daher sollte man diese Werte auch nur unter vergleichbaren Klassen, Bossen und Aufgaben heranziehen.

Ich pers. finde das DPS schon eine Aussage sind, wenn man davon ausgeht, der Spieler überlebt den Boss.


----------



## Cuthullu1980 (1. Juli 2009)

Ich denke es wäre allen viel viel besser geholfen wenn ihr im lfg, im /2 und überall dort, wo ihr eure Raids zusammenstellt klar sagt WAS für ein Raid das ist.

Ist es...
...ein Anfängerraid (DPS ziemlich egal, Geduld, Wipefestigkeit, erklären)

...Twinkraid (einige Überequippte ziehen Andere, dafür haben die Rnds nicht viel Auswahl beim Loot, weil einiges gelockt ist)

...Standardraid (Einfach raiden, DPS sollten am real nötigen Minimum liegen, z.b. 1,8-2k Naxx10er, Nicht alle kennen die Ini, insgesamt ist mit einigen wenigen Wipes zu rechnen und etwas mehr Zeitaufwand. Blau/Grün, Sockel oder VZ oder eben nicht, solange Min DPS stimmen und die Motivation dabei ist kommste mit)

... ein Achievmentraid (Loot egal, Mats egal, Max DPS, Max Erfahrung, hier gehts um Zeit und Tricks)

...Speed Raid (max DPS, min Taktik, Brute Force, Marken und Kristalle werden gebraucht)

...Langeweileraid (Anforderungen variabel)

...Willmichziehenlassenraid (suche Max DPS um mich ziehen zu lassen)

...Proraid (Max Hero Equip, alles max verzaubert/gesockelt, Erfahrung in Videos notwendig)

...LowbobRaid (einfach los, mal schauen was mer schaffen)

/2 lfm Naxx25er min 3,5k DPS 
Ja was willst du denn? Achievements? VZ Mats? Langeweile? Gold? Twinks austatten? Ziehen lassen?

/2 suchen noch alles für Naxx25er, Erfahrung und Equip nötig.
Wleche Erfahrung? Welches Equip? Naxx10er? Hero? Naxx25er? Welche Erfahrung? Generell gute Kentnisse der Spielmechanik, oder doch spezielle Naxx Kentnisse?

Macht es euch und den andren leichter, zu erkennen WAS ihr sucht.
Und schraubt die Anforderungen nicht zu hoch.
Am Dienstag hat ein Naxx10er Rnd Raid der einfach möglichst weit kommen wollte, ohne Speedrun, mich abgelehnt weil eben nur 80% verzaubert waren an mir, aber alles gesockelt. Trotz Hinweis auf die, unterdessen 2,4 - 2,5k DPS war ich nicht gut genug.
Um 23 Uhr suchten sie immer noch.

Ich meine, ist jedem sein Ding, aber um in der Instanz eine halbe Stunde zu sparen werden 2,5 Stunden in der Gruppensuche verschwendet? 
Setzen 6!

Mal so nebenbei, euer ach so Wahrheit herausbringender Heigan Dance und euer Noobchecker Flickwerk, das sind beides Lachnummern. Da bin ich echte Nüsse aus andren MMORPGs gewöhnt.
Und diese komischen Polaritätswechsel bei dem andren Boss da, hihihi, das ist ja sowas von simpel. 

Bei Heigan bin ich garnicht gestorben, er lag second try, und beim first try war ich als letzter am Leben.
Flickwerk 10er haben wir souverän first try mit einer durschnittlichen Raid DPS von 2040 gelegt.

Und das mit einer Equipmischung von 187 Quest/Instanz, 200er Hero und ein zwei Epics 200er pro Person.

Aber is okay, macht es euch selbst schwer, ich meine, 2,5 Stunden in Dala LFG und LFM Makros spammen kann ja auch Spaß machen.


----------



## dragon1 (1. Juli 2009)

Cuthullu1980 schrieb:


> Mal so nebenbei, euer ach so Wahrheit herausbringender Heigan Dance und euer Noobchecker Flickwerk, das sind beides Lachnummern. Da bin ich echte Nüsse aus andren MMORPGs gewöhnt.


flickwerk ist ein eq-check, und heigan mein absoluter lieblingsboss.

Letz dance baby <3
unsere gilde hat gerade mit naxx begonnen, und der boss macht saulaune als mt.
nach dem 4ten wipe hab ichs perfekt gelernt.
als dd hab ichs first try geschafft, da man einfach nur mitlaufen muss


----------



## xx-elf (1. Juli 2009)

Cuthullu1980 schrieb:


> Ich denke es wäre allen viel viel besser geholfen wenn ihr im lfg, im /2 und überall dort, wo ihr eure Raids zusammenstellt klar sagt WAS für ein Raid das ist.
> 
> Aber is okay, macht es euch selbst schwer, ich meine, 2,5 Stunden in Dala LFG und LFM Makros spammen kann ja auch Spaß machen.



Nur aus neugier meinst du wen bestimmtes mit ihr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  oder sprichst du die dps geilen an, wenn ja verstehe ich dich.

Und um mich mal zu outen ich mache Standtartraids/Proraids und Twinkraids (alles außer standart rein Gilde)

Mfg
xx-elf


----------



## dragon1 (1. Juli 2009)

IHR bedeutet alle.
ALLE sollten angeben, WELCHEN raid sie suchen


----------



## Cuthullu1980 (1. Juli 2009)

Ganz genau: 

Alle sollten genauer definieren WAS für einen Raid sie planen.

Und nebenbei sich dann fragen WAS wirklich für die Art Raid nötig ist, und was Luxus und nice to have.


----------



## xx-elf (1. Juli 2009)

Ah alles klar mich hat nur deine letzte Aussage etwas verwirrt, das mit der 2,5 std gr suche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cuthullu1980 (1. Juli 2009)

@xx-elf:

lfm Naxx25er min 3,5 DPS.

Mehr Infos hat also der geneigte Interessent nicht.

Die einen sagen sich jetzt: Mist so gut bin ich noch nicht, ist nichts für mich.

Die andren sagen sich: Ist doch überzogen für Naxx25er, um die 2,5k reichen doch, ich flüster den mal an

Die nächsten sagen: Aha, wieder so ein fauler grüner Typ der sich von Guten Leuten ziehen lassen will, da geh ich nicht mit.

Die ganz andren sagen: Ich könnte, hätte dort auch noch was zu erledigen, aber ne. Am Ende will der garkeine Achievements machen.

In Wirklichkeit wollte der Raidleiter eventuell Kristalle farmen. Und da am Abend Uldu25er Hardmode angesagt ist, hat er nicht viel Zeit und such T7,5 T8 equippte wie er selbst auch equippt ist.
Wenn er das gesagt hätte, hätten einige die so sich nicht gemeldet haben doch was gesagt.

Gleichzeitig schreibt ein anderer RL:

lfm Naxx25, Equip und Erfahrung.

So, wieder fragen sich die Leute alles mögliche und bewerben sich nicht. Dabei wollte der RL einen Standardraid für Progress machen, er meinte man sollte WoW verstanden haben und einigermaßen Hero ausgerüstet sein.

Am Ende sitzen dann die Kristall T8 farmer beim langsamen Progress Raid und die 2,0k DPSler die T7 haben wollen beim T8 Mat Farmrun und beide Raids zerstreiten sich nach einem Viertel.


----------



## xx-elf (1. Juli 2009)

Kann ja mal ein Bespiel bringen wie ich nen raid plane:

z.B. Ulduar 10ner

3 healer
2 tanks
5 dds (3 range, 2melee im optimalfall (klappt nie -.-))

Erstmal Freundesliste und Gilde abgrasen, denn da weiß ich wer gut raiden kann und equib hat.
der rest wird dann per anschauen gesucht ich schreib in die Raidinfo nicht was ich suche, sondern das ich gezielt leute anspreche, das erspart mir Multitasking mit 5 leuten gleichzeitig.

Die leute werden erstmal im arsenal angekuckt zwecks, equib, Vz, sockel etc. Ob sie den erfolg haben kuck ich auch ist aber keine Bedingung um mitzukommen(könnte ja nen twink sein und neulinge sind ja nicht unbedingt schlechter als die, die den Raid schon kennen.

Dann einzeln ansprechen und fragen, ob er lust hat, evt. mir unbekannte Kenntnisse hat, wieviel Zeit er hat und was seine Vorstellung sind (wieviel bosse, Proraid/Standartraid)

Dann sage ich ihm was ich erwarte, also welche Aufgabe er im raid hat, wielange das ca. dauernd wird, wieviele bosse und wie die lootverteilung ist (jeder darf fristgear rollen und setzt dann erstmal aus). Dps frage ich auch aber mir reichen für Ulduar schon 2,5k aufwärts und das ist recht gut machbar mit naxx10 equib. Bufffood ist vorraussetzung, also einfaches Essen für mehr ***/Hp. FLäschen/Elexier ist für mich nur im 25er Pflicht(wobei ich die nicht rnd mache).

Leute die allerdings lügen in Hinsicht auf Zeit/dps/lootverteilung etc. sind aus meinem Raid fix wieder draußen und willkommen igno oder Freundesliste mit anmerkung der nimmts mit *** nicht so genau. (Meine freundesliste ist nicht nur für freunde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Nehme bei Bosserklärungen auch gern Tips entgegen.

Mfg
xx-elf


----------



## Cuthullu1980 (1. Juli 2009)

Ein gutes Beispiel für gelungene Raidwerbung ist für mich ein Spieler auf Aman Thul.

Der schreibt ganz klar rein: Raidzeiten, Ulduar25er, Equip so das ihr um die 2,5k+/- DPS schafft oder äquivalente Heil und Tankleistungen, bringt Geduld und Spaß mit, Erfahrung nicht notwendig, ich erklär euch alles.

Der wird geflamt wie die Sau im /2. Sie ziehen über ihn her, lachen ihn aus, machen ihn runter. Er geht mal wieder Repkosten farmen und Noobs babysitten, ist noch das netteste.

Ich meine, wtf? Er sagt klipp und klar was er da plant, nämlich einen Standard/Anfängerraid für Ulduar. Wer gibt einem das Recht das zu kritisieren? Immerhin hat er seine Leute schneller zusammen als derjenige, der ihn zuerst auslacht und 3 Stunden später immer noch sein nichtssagendes 25er 3,5k DPS makro spammt.


----------



## PewPewPew (1. Juli 2009)

ich sag nur eins skill > dps 
ich hab lieber einen dabei der "nur" 2k dps fährt und im richtigen moment auf dmg verzichtet und zB mithealt,... als einen ImbaRoXXor der 5k dps fährt aber der nur auf den dmg schaut, auch wenn er mit nur einem heal den raid hätte retten können


----------



## Cuthullu1980 (1. Juli 2009)

Das sollte meiner Meinung nach Selbstverständlich sein.
Tank krepiert grad? Heiler fast oom? Stop DPS wenn ihr heilen könnt, schmeißt nen Heilspruch auf den Tank, gebt dem Heiler mal paar Sekunden damit er wieder Mana hat.

Oh nein die DPS sacken ein das geht ja garnicht. Ich bin hier um DDler zu sein, Heilen is nicht meine Aufgabe. Kacknoob Heiler.

So in etwa denken Beamte. Nich meine Baustelle. Deswegen läuft da auch nix, wie bei den Raids.


----------



## dragon1 (1. Juli 2009)

ich definiere den begriff guter spieler so:
jemand, der zu einem bestimmte, erwarteten oder unerwarteten zeitpunkt das beste fuer seine gruppe macht


----------



## Tünnemann72 (1. Juli 2009)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen habe in der sufu nichts dazu gefunden deswegen frag ich mal offen drauf los
> 
> Wenn ich ne gruppe suche und die fragen wieviel dps man hat sollte ich da die dps angeben wenn ich gebufft bin oder die normal.
> Bin noch nicht lange auf 80 und habe auch erst mit diesem char angefangen und auch das meißte bisher alleine gemacht weil ich keine lust hatte als noob oder sonstiges beschimpft zu werden da jeder mal angefangen hat.^^
> ...



Mit solchen Schwachmaten, die mich anwispern und fragen, wieviel DPS ich fahre, gehe ich nirgendwo hin ... Nicht mal eine Gruppenquest erledigen. Und diese Leute merke ich mir vor -- mit Notiz, damit ich das nicht vergesse. So hat man mit der Zeit eine nette Liste mit seinen liebsten Pappeneimern.


----------



## Mosaik (1. Juli 2009)

PewPewPew schrieb:


> ich sag nur eins skill > dps
> ich hab lieber einen dabei der "nur" 2k dps fährt und im richtigen moment auf dmg verzichtet und zB mithealt,... als einen ImbaRoXXor der 5k dps fährt aber der nur auf den dmg schaut, auch wenn er mit nur einem heal den raid hätte retten können




skill > dps

selten so gelacht
wenn der heiler kein skill hat die gruppe zu retten, nimm einen anderen
bzw. nimm bessere dd's denn diese bestimmen hauptsächlich wie schnell ein Gruppe/Boss/Instanz fertig ist
echt nahezu kompletter müll der post, zumindest sehe ich das so und ich spiele 25er heiler/dmg
kannst ja mal die zeitknappen Encounter mit deinen 2 k dps machen und dann bei enrage versuchen die Gruppe zu heilen

natürlich ist es gut wenn die leute was mitbekommen, um den heiler ma zu retten etc, aber grundsätzlich sollte sie ihre Aufgabe machen
und die sind eigentlich klar


----------



## Cuthullu1980 (2. Juli 2009)

Was is denn ein zeitknapper Encounter? Flick? Im 10er mit ner Raid DPS von 2k pro Kopf mit 90 Sekunden Restzeit easy machbar.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Juli 2009)

flickwerk ist kinderkram.
tank & spank, mit durchschittlich 1800 dps machbar


----------

